# REPORT:AEW Not Looking To Bring Back CM Punk



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Good news. Get rid of The Elite too.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

How does Dave Meltzer know? I thought he wasn't receiving communication. 

If it is true though, then I think it's a sensible choice, given that he clearly caused these issues in the first place. It's a real shame but it is what it is. If Steel has been fired, it's not a great sign that Punk is the innocent party here.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Paying your biggest star not to work for you is a disastrous move. This company is going down the tubes.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Good news. Get rid of The Elite too.


Levesque will eagerly scoop them up too.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing Finer said:


> Paying your biggest star not to work for you is a disastrous move. This company is going down the tubes.


chris Jericho is their biggest star in terms of name recognition and drawing ability. And AEW has a big roster, they will be fine without Punk

let him go. He is not a good person




Seafort said:


> Levesque will eagerly scoop them up too.


HHH ain’t bringing back Punk. Allegedly, someone asked HHH, in a meeting, if he’d bring back Punk. triple H said, “No, he’s someone else’s problem now”


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Un likely that clown knows anything. What would be the point of them Supposedly all taking a 4 week Sensitivity course . But He should be let go because he's also a cown that flipped out on national TV like a child when anything he didn't like was brought up. Then talked down to his boss making aew and the owner look like a joke. Same shit this guy spent a career doing. And his fans supported it because the products sucked and needed to feel better about themselves. Just get rid of him. Hes never been a leader in any sesne. Constant issues revolving around him with people. Don't play the it's never my fault game. Just let go and move on people. And let's be real here, If he returns he's %100 percent going to get the go away heat exactly what happened to Cody Rhodes. When that starts to happen it won't be fun for him anymore. To many people will finally turn on him as a person not the character.

Don't care about the other people but still, enough with blind fans supporting an illusion.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It's just silly that grown men can't work things out like adults. In high school, I had a "feud" with this other girl over something really silly. We talked it out, and we became great friends after that. Why can't these guys do the same?

If they can't work things out, it's best to let Punk go. Negotiate a fair buyout. 

I just need Kenny and the Bucks back, and as soon as possible.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

JasmineAEW said:


> It's just silly that grown men can't work things out like adults. In high school, I had a "feud" with this other girl over something really silly. We talked it out, and we became great friends after that. Why can't these guys do the same?
> 
> If they can't work things out, it's best to let Punk go. Negotiate a fair buyout.
> 
> I just need Kenny and the Bucks back, and as soon as possible.



Most people still can but I've been Talking a lot about how the industry is full of seantive wrestlers. Back then people mostly did move on and man up.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

“Like Mussolini and Kennedy” is a great line until you remember how they both ended up.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Un likely that clown knows anything. What would be the point of them Supposedly all taking a 4 week Sensitivity course . But He should be let go because he's also a cown that flipped out on national TV like a child when anything he didn't like was brought up. Then talked down to his boss making aew and the owner look like a joke. Same shit this guy spent a career doing. And his fans supported it because the products sucked and needed to feel better about themselves. Just get rid of him. Hes never been a leader in any sesne. Constant issues revolving around him with people. Don't play the it's never my fault game. Just let go and move on people. And let's be real here, If he returns he's %100 percent going to get the go away heat exactly what happened to Cody Rhodes. When that starts to happen it won't be fun for him anymore. To many people will finally turn on him as a person not the character.
> 
> Don't care about the other people but still, enough with blind fans supporting an illusion.


Did CM Punk run over your dog when you were a kid or something?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Did CM Punk run over your dog when you were a kid or something?


I'm tired of people being delusional about this guy. I want people to wake the fuck up. And I'm not defending the other guys in any sense.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

I'll bet you anything that MJF is next once Ellsworth's ugly brothers find him to be too much of a threat.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I would have really liked to see babyface MJF vs heel Punk but oh well…Punk is toxic.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> Paying your biggest star not to work for you is a disastrous move. This company is going down the tubes.


It's the best course of action considering the legal implications that this will bring and may spiral into later down the line. Yes, it would be lovely to resolve the grievances, however Punk has proven many times prior to this incident that he's not a reasonable man or respectful of other people's needs.

It's either buy him out now and make him sign a non-disclosure agreement or risk more issues down the line that will be catastrophically more expensive. Just think about how much this has impacted ticket sales at this point, let alone made the video game cover seem like a parody. There could be years of this left if they don't release him.

Equally, Khan could be stalling to await the outcome of the police investigation, in which case firing through gross negligence may be on the table.

I do deal with recruitment in my role and I can assure you that it's not as simple as it seems on forums. I wish I could tell you a few examples but I'd be in breach of my contract and a couple of laws.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If this is the end of CM Punk in AEW, then it is a really sad end


----------



## IpostHIGH (Feb 5, 2017)

Rhhodes said:


> I'll bet you anything that MJF is next once Ellsworth's ugly brothers find him to be too much of a threat.


If that happens, MJF will join Theory and Breakker while those losers will remain a rocker HBK wannabes.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean you can't bring the guy back if he's going to end up being a black hole for the company morale, even if he does bring business. It's a shame because there was probably a lot more we were going to get from him that we'll never see. 

Punk's probably done with wrestling entirely now anyway if this is all true. I don't know how he feels about WWE now compared to years ago, but I cannot see a situation where he could work with HHH full time, considering those two probably hate each others guts. But who knows, maybe they'll bury the hatchet somehow, but it would look hilarious on Punk's part after how much shit he sent there way the past bunch of years.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Un likely that clown knows anything. What would be the point of them Supposedly all taking a 4 week Sensitivity course . But He should be let go because he's also a cown that flipped out on national TV like a child when anything he didn't like was brought up. Then talked down to his boss making aew and the owner look like a joke. Same shit this guy spent a career doing. And his fans supported it because the products sucked and needed to feel better about themselves. Just get rid of him. Hes never been a leader in any sesne. Constant issues revolving around him with people. Don't play the it's never my fault game. Just let go and move on people. And let's be real here, If he returns he's %100 percent going to get the go away heat exactly what happened to Cody Rhodes. When that starts to happen it won't be fun for him anymore. To many people will finally turn on him as a person not the character.
> 
> Don't care about the other people but still, enough with blind fans supporting an illusion.


I give you credit, man. I thought for sure, not having really watched Punk’s time in WWE and going only on perception of him being a real martyr, that he’d show up in AEW and be an exemplary citizen. From the moment Punk discussions began on this bird 3 years ago, you said he’d be a problem.

Props on calling it.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

So Meltzer went from:
No communication from within the company...to here's the latest on what's going on with the private affairs betwden Khan & Punk; which only Khan and Punk know about but I know it. Despite having no communication from the company about a week ago.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

He was routinely the best part of the show, so I will be sad to see him leave, especially after that come back. I don't know if he'll be back, I don't think so given how vitriolic and incendiary that conference and everything after was, but I'm still amazed at people pulling the surprised pikachu face when CM Punk, the self-proclaimed asshole, acts like an asshole. I hope The Elite stays away too, I don't care about Omega and the Bucks matches are tiring--the tag matches in AEW are really hit/miss, especially with the terrible refereeing.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Good! CM Punk has been nothing but a toxic presence in the locker room since coming to AEW. The man should retire from pro wrestling all together. No major company will hire him at this point and he is always getting hurt.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Geeee said:


> If this is the end of CM Punk in AEW, then it is a really sad end


Legit and soooo embarrassing for Punk lol Really shows he is the problem wherever he goes.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> It's the best course of action considering the legal implications that this will bring and may spiral into later down the line. Yes, it would be lovely to resolve the grievances, however Punk has proven many times prior to this incident that he's not a reasonable man or respectful of other people's needs.
> 
> It's either buy him out now and make him sign a non-disclosure agreement or risk more issues down the line that will be catastrophically more expensive. Just think about how much this has impacted ticket sales at this point, let alone made the video game cover seem like a parody. There could be years of this left if they don't release him.
> 
> ...


I also work in talent acquisition and recruitment. Your assessment is spot on. People think this stuff is just about sitting in a room and discussing the details. There are legal issues, internal compliance issues, and transition of duties too. I have had a feeling this was going to drag as soon as it was reported that CM Punk was an employee of AEW and not just an independent contractor. Had he just been a contractor, AEW could have cut bait much easier since the liability of an outside employee compared to an internal employee is handled differently.

If CM Punk's time with AEW is coming to an end then it is disappointing. I think we all hoped that his issues would stay in the past, but unfortunately, he is who he is. If he goes to WWE, then that isn't great optics for AEW, but TK has to do what is best for the whole locker room, not just one disgruntled employee. Honestly, Punk is going to be out with an injury for a while and we don't even know how he will recover. It may be best for him to just retire.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm in the camp wait and see. If true is tood bad but to be honest in the long run is better if the elite stays.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> I also work in talent acquisition and recruitment. Your assessment is spot on. People think this stuff is just about sitting in a room and discussing the details. There are legal issues, internal compliance issues, and transition of duties too. I have had a feeling this was going to drag as soon as it was reported that CM Punk was an employee of AEW and not just an independent contractor. Had he just been a contractor, AEW could have cut bait much easier since the liability of an outside employee compared to an internal employee is handled differently.
> 
> If CM Punk's time with AEW is coming to an end then it is disappointing. I think we all hoped that his issues would stay in the past, but unfortunately, he is who he is. If he goes to WWE, then that isn't great optics for AEW, but TK has to do what is best for the whole locker room, not just one disgruntled employee. Honestly, Punk is going to be out with an injury for a while and we don't even know how he will recover. It may be best for him to just retire.


weirdly, if he goes to WWE, I don't think its a negative to AEW at all

he's given everybody enough bullets to wave him out the door


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean you can't bring the guy back if he's going to end up being a black hole for the company morale, even if he does bring business. It's a shame because there was probably a lot more we were going to get from him that we'll never see.
> 
> Punk's probably done with wrestling entirely now anyway if this is all true. I don't know how he feels about WWE now compared to years ago, but I cannot see a situation where he could work with HHH full time, considering those two probably hate each others guts. But who knows, maybe they'll bury the hatchet somehow, but it would look hilarious on Punk's part after how much shit he sent there way the past bunch of years.



You're kidding yourself if you think people were going to get a lot more from punk. He's done nothing in aew for his entire time. He's shown he's got nothing different to show about his ability. Same 1 trick promos complaining or telling you he's happy until he explodes like a child. Proving he simply can not be a consistent wrestler. His body is done. All he will do is continue the same act.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HHH will make the call. I've said that all along. A great opportunity to show AEW up and bring in a genuine star that sells tickets and merch. He was literally their world champion lol. 

Whether Punk can swallow his pride and return to the company he's spent so long burying is the question. At this point he must realise his legacy in wrestling has been tainted by how it's ended with the major companies - He may have a chance yet to repair that legacy with the biggest one.

AEW have handled this whole situation about as badly as possible from start to finish. Holy fuck Tony Khan is the personification of incompetence. Meanwhile the trash that instigated all this shit just had a world title match.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

CM Punk's biggest fans were in denial. He's just a toxic person, a bitter person and has issues he needs to address. Only place for him to go is WWE and he'd have to put it in ink that he'll behave himself or I doubt HHH would even sign him.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> So Meltzer went from:
> No communication from within the company...to here's the latest on what's going on with the private affairs betwden Khan & Punk; which only Khan and Punk know about but I know it. Despite having no communication from the company about a week ago.



Maybe Tony buttered Meltzer up with a story to get a little closer to that ultra-coveted "Booker of the year" award.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're still showing him on the cover of the video game, shouldn't they change that if he's offski?


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

I think Omega/Bucks are cucks and I’m glad they are getting the boot cause they have been plaguing that company since it’s inception. Now in regards to Punk, while I admire him standing up to those bunch of nobodies, I think it’s fair to say this short lived return tenure in professional wrestling is done. I imagine no company will want to touch him from a global perspective and I’m sure if they did, HHH would just want Punk back to bring in the shovel one final time.

Let’s be real, Punk looked old as fuck. The guy didn’t change his character up one bit, nope, he came back in with the 2011 persona in 2021/2022 except he looked like fucking Gandalf. Not to mention he was pretty slowed down in the ring and always getting injured. Punk is finished.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Punk is neither the problem or toxic, this is down to the elite and their silly conspiracy theory that colt cabana was let go because of punk and not because he had no value of entertainment to him. 

The guy joined aew because of how well they treated harper's death and obviously thought he would be joining a locker room of people pulling all together and not having some overrated group with over inflated egos acting like high school girls bitching in the corner about others based on envy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

BabaYaga said:


> I imagine no company will want to touch him from a global perspective and I’m sure if they did, HHH would just want Punk back to bring in the shovel one final time.


They'd take him back. 

They're famous for taking everyone back but especially now with how much publicity he'd bring with him after what happened with AEW. If Cody's debut drew eyes it will pale in comparison to what they could do with Punk. 

And yeah he looked old but that's clearly not been an issue for WWE in recent years either.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> If this is the end of CM Punk in AEW, then it is a really sad end


Nobody to blame but himself


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> They're still showing him on the cover of the video game, shouldn't they change that if he's offski?


those things are most likely in production and out the door mate - hard to call that back


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

If Brett fucking Hart was willing to forgive Vince then I can see Punk doing the same with Hunter. He will finally get his WM main event.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tony Cocaine finally listens after all.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Punk destroyed his myth with this stint in AEW. He'd been a sympathetic figure before, which is all gone now.

Why would Triple H even take such a headache? He doesn't need Punk, whose liability is clearly more than his asset.

I just wish Tony didn't shit on his own world title the way he did this summer because he's such a fucking mark.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jedah said:


> Punk destroyed his myth with this stint in AEW. He'd been a sympathetic figure before, which is all gone now.
> 
> Why would Triple H even take such a headache? He doesn't need Punk, whose liability is clearly more than his asset.
> 
> I just wish Tony didn't shit on his own world title the way he did this summer because he's such a fucking mark.


CM Punk would be loved by the wwe fans just like Cody was.

AEW fans are quick to dislike certain wrestlers when they don’t bend the knee to the elite while WWE fans will open these guys with open arms.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

So I generally take Meltzer reports with a huge grain of salt but this line here really makes sense the only reason a None Compete would be needed is a geniune worry Punk or WWE have interest in at least talking



> The hold-up right now is said to be the non-compete period. Obviously if the non-compete is an issue, it’s about interest in going to WWE because there’s no need for a non-compete otherwise because nobody else but AEW and WWE can pay him close to what he was making.


Personally I think WWE should avoid and why would HHH want to take this headache on but the way this year has gone so far this isn't totally impossible


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The show has been abysmal since he's been gone. It's been a mess for a while but he at least brought a big time feel to things any time he was on, which no one else seems capable of or allowed to be capable of.

This company is an absolute disaster at the moment and I really am on the verge of just giving up.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> So I generally take Meltzer reports with a huge grain of salt but this line here really makes sense the only reason a None Compete would be needed is a geniune worry Punk or WWE have interest in at least talking


It’s an intriguing part of the report but it supposes Punk will only wrestle if making what he was making at AEW. He’s too spiteful to let that stand in his way, lol — and if he gets a huge buyout from AEW he’s getting paid anyway and could ‘afford’ to take a lower-paying gig elsewhere.

If you look at college football, there are a ton of fired head coaches who have buyouts that require them to try to find coaching work and what they make at the new gig is deducted from the buyout from the school that fired them — so they go take an ‘analyst’ job at Alabama or something out of spite and take a minimum salary so the previous school has to keep paying them. Butch Jones got fired at Tennessee and worked at Alabama for $35-50K per year until Tennessee had paid him millions and the buyout was fully paid, for instance.



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Maybe Tony buttered Meltzer up with a story to get a little closer to that ultra-coveted "Booker of the year" award.


Kind of interesting how Dave starts whining about people in AEW not talking to him and also taking shots at AEW ticket sales being poor and a lot of other things … and suddenly he’s getting info leaked to him again and he starts up with ‘well the ratings are actually better than a year ago’ comparing a show that got moved one day on a weeknight to last year when it was moved to Saturday.

Dave gave Tony a glimpse into what the future looks like if AEW doesn’t play ball with him and Tony blinked.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> CM Punk would be loved by the wwe fans just like Cody was.
> 
> AEW fans are quick to dislike certain wrestlers when they don’t bend the knee to the elite while WWE fans will open these guys with open arms.


This. WWE fans aren't the nerdy type of wrestling fan. Course they're not exactly wrestling fans either (discounting the wwe section fans). 

Elite dub fans care predominantly more about workrate with MJF and a few others being a happy anomaly while the current WWE fanbase is being reminded by Hunter that wrestling as a whole matters over trying to be mainstream.

But there's better chance of this forum being bought out by an allegory of an internet browser than punk working with Hunter again. Punk probably hasn't forgotten the first time he received detention in high school


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

Dickhead1990 said:


> How does Dave Meltzer know? I thought he wasn't receiving communication.
> 
> If it is true though, then I think it's a sensible choice, given that he clearly caused these issues in the first place. It's a real shame but it is what it is. If Steel has been fired, it's not a great sign that Punk is the innocent party here.


It seems their internal investigation is resolved, which likely brings the Bucks back into the loop as execs. It’s long been speculated (even by Punk) that the Bucks are Meltzer’s primary source in AEW.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Big mistake in my opinion. I would keep Punk.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Meltzer? I thought he wasn't getting any communication from them? Will "plans change" if this is wrong?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> Meltzer? I thought he wasn't getting any communication from them? Will "plans change" if this is wrong?


The Hardly Boys must have gotten their phone privileges back.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> You're kidding yourself if you think people were going to get a lot more from punk. He's done nothing in aew for his entire time. He's shown he's got nothing different to show about his ability. Same 1 trick promos complaining or telling you he's happy until he explodes like a child. Proving he simply can not be a consistent wrestler. His body is done. All he will do is continue the same act.


Well if he hadn't got injured in the first place the title reign might have gone a lot more differently, and we'd have another long tern MJF feud for one, which I thought was awesome the first time around. And I did enjoy him working all sorts of guys he hadn't worked with either ever or in a long time. So if both those things were what we were going to get they I was down for it.

But we're going to 110% disagree on this probably so it is what it is.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Buhalovski said:


> If Brett fucking Hart was willing to forgive Vince then I can see Punk doing the same with Hunter. He will finally get his WM main event.


this guy can't have a match without getting injured. Probably start a fight backstage with The Bloodline or something.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Looks like TK paid and got the complete CM Punk experience.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

lagofala said:


> Looks like TK paid and got the complete CM Punk experience.


LOL the CM Punk Speed Run. Impressive skip of "The Summer of Punk"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> LOL the CM Punk Speed Run. Impressive skip of "The Summer of Punk"


 The summer of problems


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Was the guy w/ the highest star power, so would be the biggest loss they could take.

AEW really is on a huge decline unless they can somehow turn some of their talent into megastars which Khan has proved himself incapable of doing sadly since most of the talent seem like mid to upper-mid carders instead of main eventers.
Like how many match ups from the roster could you actually see as a Wrestlemania level main event...??


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

He's not worth the headache, aside from his initial debut the payoff for bringing him in have been pretty negligible in the grand scheme of things. If he's going to bring that kind of cancer into the locker room he's not worth having around, especially at the tail end of his career.

I don't know if I'd worry about the non-compete clause, WWE is the only place that would pay him what he wants and I don't think he was too high on their list of calls even before the events after All Out, if there's any clause I'd try to lock him into an NDA, I can't say if Punk's platform holds as much weight as it did before but there's the risk of people buying into his biased spin and it'd be in TK's best interest to shut that down before it can even start.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Why would HHH want to bring him back? Maybe he could contain himself for 3 months, maybe 6, but eventually he's going to melt down and try to bail

These guys are who they are

Nash in WCW was mocked for being a 40-year old teenager. If you listen to his podcast, he's now a 60 year-old teenager. Talking about tea bagging people he doesn't like and constantly talking about getting fucked up

Punk is who he is. A whiny, angry teenager trapped in a 43 year-old man's body


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nobody on the program is a real draw, the recent TV numbers show that. The AEW brand is going to draw 800K- 1 mil at this point, so getting rid of a headache makes sense. The Bucks and Omega are more trouble than they're worth too.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Where does Punk's AEW return rank in the history of professional wrestling bombs?

So much hype. So much anticipation. So much money.

So little company growth. So little company morale.

The only thing I can think of that would top it is Vince McMahon buying out WCW and turning potentially the biggest storyline in wrestling history into a burial.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> Punk is neither the problem or toxic, this is down to the elite and their silly conspiracy theory that colt cabana was let go because of punk and not because he had no value of entertainment to him.
> 
> The guy joined aew because of how well they treated harper's death and obviously thought he would be joining a locker room of people pulling all together and not having some overrated group with over inflated egos acting like high school girls bitching in the corner about others based on envy


Classic Punk Stan rhetoric

"It's not Punk's fault he ends up with major beef and serious issues in every company. It's everybody else that's just jealous of how awesome he is and how he won't take shit". 

Please The Elite have no need to be jealous it starting shit with Punk. They were successful long before his return.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

This company deserves to fail if they buy out their biggest star.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

kingfunkel said:


> So Meltzer went from:
> No communication from within the company...to here's the latest on what's going on with the private affairs betwden Khan & Punk; which only Khan and Punk know about but I know it. Despite having no communication from the company about a week ago.




Plans.......changed?


----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)

Don’t like Punk but I think all these stories are bs. But if it’s true. if he would’ve kept his ego aside he could’ve made AEW bigger. Too bad he had to jeopardize the company.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I am Groot said:


> This company deserves to fail if they buy out their biggest star.


To be fair, their “biggest star” trashed the entire company in front of the world.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

redban said:


> chris Jericho is their biggest star in terms of name recognition and drawing ability. And AEW has a big roster, they will be fine without Punk


Hahaha Jericho being bigger draw than Punk. Look at AEW's ppv buys alone to see the difference Punk made and that's not to mention attendance increase, merch sales increase and tv ratings increase during a time when homes were getting rid of cable by the truckload

He increased ppv buys by as much as 100% lol. That's fucking alot better than Rock in 2011-13 and people were falling over themselves to suck Rocky's dick back then when buys increased by 50-75k..













> let him go. He is not a good person


Jericho is just as much a piece of shit as Punk is..


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

No one is as big of a fan and supporter of Punk as TK so I'll wait for official confirmation he's gone rather than the gossip of the kidults pretending to be journalists. 

All this mess over Colt Cobana, an underneath talent whose only memorable moment in AEW was loosing a tooth against Danielson.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

At some point, I might seriously join the dipshit club and spread the “news” of wrestling’s “backstage reports”.

I’m already more credible than Xero - so I will spoil the headline from the dirt-sheets after Punk recovers from surgery…

*Breaking: CM Punk & AEW Come To Agreement On Return To AEW Programming* 

You heard it here first on this wrestling forum. I fully DESERVE & NOW EXPECT CREDIT for being the first to break that. 

So when Meltzer, SRS and the rest “break the story” on that, please tag this very post. His timeline is a March/April return - so mark that…


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> You're kidding yourself if you think people were going to get a lot more from punk. He's done nothing in aew for his entire time. He's shown he's got nothing different to show about his ability. Same 1 trick promos complaining or telling you he's happy until he explodes like a child. Proving he simply can not be a consistent wrestler. His body is done. All he will do is continue the same act.


Your vitriol rivals bdon's. I never watched Punk before AEW so I don't have this negative bias many of you bring. As another stated earlier, he was consistently the best part of the show. Whether it was elevating Darby or MJF, having great promos with Kingston or Moxley, advising FTR, Powerhouse Hobbs, the Acclaimed or even simply being choked out by Hook in front of a live crowd, I'll miss the guy.

Once MJF leaves I don't think I'll be watching AEW any more. Punk/MJF was my favorite fued and was looking forward to it for the title, perhaps in 2024.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> To be fair, their “biggest star” trashed the entire company in front of the world.


Also brought much needed attention to a company that sucks at bringing in new fans


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Punk never drew shit in WWE, but he built his name there in front of a much larger audience and was able to get a few of those people to come over when he went to AEW. That drawing power didn't last long, however.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Municipal Waste said:


> It seems their internal investigation is resolved, which likely brings the Bucks back into the loop as execs. It’s long been speculated (even by Punk) that the Bucks are Meltzer’s primary source in AEW.





One Shed said:


> The Hardly Boys must have gotten their phone privileges back.


It’s comical how their stans are wondering how Meltzer suddenly got 2 big pieces of news after nothing while the sources were suspended. Uncle Dave is probably happy he can now go back to giving 7 stars to gymnastic routines while everyone else changes the channel. Can’t wait for that 7 star routine between pockets, Olivier and Ellsworth’s ugly brothers. That will draw money.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

validreasoning said:


> Hahaha Jericho being bigger draw than Punk. Look at AEW's ppv buys alone to see the difference Punk made and that's not to mention attendance increase, merch sales increase and tv ratings increase during a time when homes were getting rid of cable by the truckload
> 
> He increased ppv buys by as much as 100% lol. That's fucking alot better than Rock in 2011-13 and people were falling over themselves to suck Rocky's dick back then when buys increased by 50-75k..
> 
> ...


What you've showed is that PPV buyrates had been steadily rising year-to-year, not that Punk is responsible. TV ratings haven't been higher since Punk arrived.

Jericho is not as much a piece of shit as Punk is (at least you're acknowledging that Punk is a piece of shit though). How many backstage rivalries has Jericho had in his 30-something year career? Has he been blacklisted by any promotions?


----------



## thevardinator (Nov 6, 2012)

It's a shame because Punk as a talent is still a draw and someone that a lot of people like seeing, but sadly Phil Brooks the guy is just plain awful. The two sides of him cross-over too much and Phil Brooks is too big a part of his 'character' these days, he's just so bitter about everything. I guess you can share some similarities to when HBK was a prick in the mid-90's with his awful attitude, but then in that time period everybody was scratching and clawing for the big spots in the business by any means necessary. Punks spot as a top guy in AEW was pretty much guaranteed so his general attitude has been appalling.

If he'd have just come in, had some fun wrestling fresh talents and enjoying the last few years of his career whilst making a nice amount of money, it would've been perfect, but his attitude, ego and whatever else just had to ruin it all.

It would have certainly been interesting to see what happened if Punk wasn't injured.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

without Punk , there is no reason to watch AEW


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Punk will be back before the end of the year and his first match back if not for the title will be a no 1 contenders match for the title (which he’ll win) you’re kidding yourself if you think otherwise lol.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I hope this is true because AEW doesn't need Punk and Punk better not come to WWE.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

AEW never neded Punk or the bucks,Now not using a healed Kenny is a shame,There is plenty of reasons to watch AEW.MJF,Mox etc


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583485541625909248
I am just going to leave this right here and wait.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

*(oh no, just how much is it gonna cost me to buy out this problem? fuck my life)*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

What's CM Punk doing in the IMPACT ZONE?!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm living in a bizarro land where HHH is the good guy and Punk the bad.... wow!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Lariatoh! said:


> I'm living in a bizarro land where HHH is the good guy and Punk the bad.... wow!


Is it possible that it's always been the case? Is it wrong to consider that the hero worship has always only come from a vocal minority?


----------



## thevardinator (Nov 6, 2012)

The thing is IF they do decide to bring Punk back, do they do a huge build to his return or have him back as a huge surprise?

I think him coming back, taking out a face and just being a heel is best for business if they do. In his last run he was supposed to be face and cutting heel promos.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope WWE stays away from CM Punk, he's just a head melt and isn't worth the hassle or money.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Buhalovski said:


> If Brett fucking Hart was willing to forgive Vince then I can see Punk doing the same with Hunter. He will finally get his WM main event.



If they give him night 1 ME, he'll definitely bitch about not being ME on night 2. That's how much of a big baby he and his fans are who will defend him on that when it happens.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kinda funny the base of all this is Colt Cafuckingbana.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Tony doesn’t want to play with his toy anymore because it was mean to him but he doesn’t want to let anyone else play with it either.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> Kinda funny the base of all this is Colt Cafuckingbana.


You can look at it that way for sure, but it still seems like the main issue at play is that Punk is a "scorched earth" kind of guy especially when things aren't going exactly his way. Considering his history it's not unreasonable to assume that if it wasn't the Colt situation it likely would have been something else that would have set him off.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583485541625909248
> I am just going to leave this right here and wait.


Bro you going to argue with Tony khans fact checker


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You can look at it that way for sure, but it still seems like the main issue at play is that Punk is a "scorched earth" kind of guy especially when things aren't going exactly his way. Considering his history it's not unreasonable to assume that if it wasn't the Colt situation it likely would have been something else that would have set him off.


Hes a child that raged at reporters for bringing stuff up and yet he calls other people kids


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You can look at it that way for sure, but it still seems like the main issue at play is that Punk is a "scorched earth" kind of guy especially when things aren't going exactly his way. Considering his history it's not unreasonable to assume that if it wasn't the Colt situation it likely would have been something else that would have set him off.


Oh definitely, Punk is the chip on the shoulder guy with a big ego, no doubt about it, I just get a bit of a laugh that it’s Colt because he is a guy most people don’t even care about, forget he exists, but, he’s got Punk all triggered.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> The angry little ranger over reporter comments is calling other people kids


?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> ?


fixed sorry


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> Oh definitely, Punk is the chip on the shoulder guy with a big ego, no doubt about it, I just get a bit of a laugh that it’s Colt because he is a guy most people don’t even care about, forget he exists, but, he’s got Punk all triggered.


Oh, it's indeed absolutely hilarious, and thank goodness it was someone/something so insignificant that lead to this because it allegedly got quite out of hand. I can only imagine how ugly it could have been if the situation was over something of greater consequence.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t care, let him go if he wants. I want The Elite back.

Dude’s gonna look like a clown if he goes back to WWE after everything he said. He might get to main event night one of the buy one get one free extravaganza.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Would love to see him appear elsewhere. That would be huge.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

It's no surprise these geek wrestling writers are coming down on punk when the whole thing kicked off because of their bad journalist practice in printing gossip from their friends in the elite. Don't take any of these reports as meaningful or waste my time reading them.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

If Tony has any sense he needs to take them all back in angle with each other as this is where the money lies. If any of them won't do it then fire their asses immediately. There's no way he takes them back and they all carry on like nothing happened. Has to be made into a programme.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

First 


Jedah said:


> Punk destroyed his myth with this stint in AEW. He'd been a sympathetic figure before, which is all gone now.
> 
> Why would Triple H even take such a headache? He doesn't need Punk, whose liability is clearly more than his asset.
> 
> I just wish Tony didn't shit on his own world title the way he did this summer because he's such a fucking mark.


The first bad decision of HHH of this is true.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

It's just sad for everyone

especially for CM Punk ruining a legacy he recently revived


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree, got to get rid of the Elite (omega/ bucks). No more EVP's. They're done.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Even though I'd love too see rid of the chuckle gang I think what is more likely is they are stripped of evp status. Tony should turn this into an angle and make some money out of it or else fire whoever refuses.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

It really doesn't matter what happened beforehand. Punk threw a punch, and Ace Steel bit Kenny Omega as well as threw a chair at one of the Bucks. In any workplace that's escalation that's unacceptable. You can't blame any of them for having strong opinions on their co-workers or whatever there's nothing wrong with venting. Punk's camp just took it way too far.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

bmtrocks said:


> It really doesn't matter what happened beforehand. Punk threw a punch, and Ace Steel bit Kenny Omega as well as threw a chair at one of the Bucks. In any workplace that's escalation that's unacceptable.


This is fine but you have to hold TYB/Omega to the same standard. There was literally no reason for them in their EVP roles to go to Punk's dressing room to talk it out or whatever they thought they were doing. What good did they think will ever come of them going to Punk's dressing room? I'd like to think "executives" would be able to think at least that critically. That was the beginning of the escalation. They're all idiots and should all be released.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

Surely attacking your co-workers is enough of a reason to be able to let go of one of somebody without having to pay a massive payout.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Sin City Saint said:


> At some point, I might seriously join the dipshit club and spread the “news” of wrestling’s “backstage reports”.
> 
> I’m already more credible than Xero - so I will spoil the headline from the dirt-sheets after Punk recovers from surgery…
> 
> ...



Why the fuck are you on a message board if you dont believe the news that come from dirtsheets? Thats the whole point of being on here, People like you are so fucking annoying with your hipster-too-kool-4-skool takes. Get off if you dont believe any of it, i never see you contributing to sny conversation anyways.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JimmyJoeJunior said:


> Surely attacking your co-workers is enough of a reason to be able to let go of one of somebody without having to pay a massive payout.


And if that is not what ends up happening, then that is likely not what happened right?


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

CovidFan said:


> This is fine but you have to hold TYB/Omega to the same standard. There was literally no reason for them in their EVP roles to go to Punk's dressing room to talk it out or whatever they thought they were doing. What good did they think will ever come of them going to Punk's dressing room? I'd like to think "executives" would be able to think at least that critically. That was the beginning of the escalation. They're all idiots and should all be released.


Punk literally said his locker room was open at all times to sort things out in the media scrum promo. On top of that, the door was opened by people in Punk's locker room itself. Nobody forced themselves in.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

JimmyJoeJunior said:


> Surely attacking your co-workers is enough of a reason to be able to let go of one of somebody without having to pay a massive payout.


It is but if sue you'd have to go to court and it be a long drawn out battle

This allows all sides to end with the least amount of time


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

redban said:


> chris Jericho is their biggest star in terms of name recognition and *drawing ability*. And AEW has a big roster, they will be fine without Punk
> 
> let him go. He is not a good person
> 
> ...


Have you seen the the ratings for Jericho segments? 😆


----------



## Gazbear (Oct 16, 2017)

it`s a real shame, i like omega and the bucks, but they are not yet anywhere near going to help you grow your product as much as punk who is a much bigger star. particularly mainstream wise. 

I guess it could be that punk doesnt want to come back. the backstage politics had already sickened him and now you`ve got these guys busting into your locker room looking for a scrap. That and the injuries, i dont blame him not being bothered any more. 

If omega and the bucks want to get to the top of the wrestling world they needed to swallow their pride and make a program out of this. instead i fear they will always be seen as b listers in the industry.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Any "it's a work" "get worked" dubbalos up in here? Lose Omega and this company dies.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The real Axel said:


> Any "it's a work" "get worked" dubbalos up in here? Lose Omega and this company dies.


Get worked, Bro.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I hope they bring him back, and they squash the beef. Honestly this whole situation has been extremely childish, by all parties involved.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jericho just liked this tweet…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583528414723854336


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

GarpTheFist said:


> Why the fuck are you on a message board if you dont believe the news that come from dirtsheets? Thats the whole point of being on here, People like you are so fucking annoying with your hipster-too-kool-4-skool takes. Get off if you dont believe any of it, i never see you contributing to sny conversation anyways.


This forum is for talking about pro-wrestling, not talking about speculation from people that don’t actually have any information from within and simply speculate. Your own _hipster-too-kool-4-skool_ response to my own post definitely inflates their un-needed opinion and ego though.

While I definitely _do not _believe 90% of what is said from the dirt-sheet “reporters” - I do love pro-wrestling and always will. How long have have you been on this forum youngling?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sin City Saint said:


> This forum is for talking about pro-wrestling, not talking about speculation from people that don’t actually have any information from within and simply speculate. Your own _hipster-too-kool-4-skool_ response to my own post definitely inflates their un-needed opinion and ego though.
> 
> While I definitely _do not _believe 90% of what is said from the dirt-sheet “reporters” - I do love pro-wrestling and always will. How long have have you been on this forum youngling?


He sounds like he’s about 13.

Like you said, it’s a discussion forum. What’s the dirt-sheets got to do with it? The forum would still exist even if dirt-sheets didn’t.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

CovidFan said:


> This is fine but you have to hold TYB/Omega to the same standard. There was literally no reason for them in their EVP roles to go to Punk's dressing room to talk it out or whatever they thought they were doing. What good did they think will ever come of them going to Punk's dressing room? I'd like to think "executives" would be able to think at least that critically. That was the beginning of the escalation. They're all idiots and should all be released.


The Elite are all idiots. No executive behaves like this. Punk just told the truth and their egos couldn't handle it.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Gazbear said:


> it`s a real shame, i like omega and the bucks, but they are not yet anywhere near going to help you grow your product as much as punk who is a much bigger star. particularly mainstream wise.
> 
> I guess it could be that punk doesnt want to come back. the backstage politics had already sickened him and now you`ve got these guys busting into your locker room looking for a scrap. That and the injuries, i dont blame him not being bothered any more.
> 
> If omega and the bucks want to get to the top of the wrestling world they needed to swallow their pride and make a program out of this. instead i fear they will always be seen as b listers in the industry.


If they all make it a program punk has to go over all of them. No other outcome makes sense.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

thisissting said:


> If they all make it a program punk has to go over all of them. No other outcome makes sense.


You know they’re gonna be treated like heroes when they come back, right?

And if Punk comes back, I can already hear the boos (after the initial pop).


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

rich110991 said:


> You know they’re gonna be treated like heroes when they come back, right?
> 
> And if Punk comes back, I can already hear the boos (after the initial pop).


Well that's a good storyline then. Punk comes back as a heel and goes over them. No way they are going over they aren't in punks star category.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Well that's a good storyline then. Punk comes back as a heel and goes over them. No way they are going over they aren't in punks star category.


Meh, if Punk was gonna lose to anyone in AEW, Omega would be in the category.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm curious as to the reaction he would get if he came back. This all could be made into a storyline, but I don't think TK could pull that off.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> I'm curious as to the reaction he would get if he came back. This all could be made into a storyline, but I don't think TK could pull that off.



%100 percent it will depend on the city but i promise you this will turn into a Cody rhodes thing. Fans will either right away turn on him or slowly over the year. Just like Cody. I could see him getting his ass booed out of the promotion just like Cody.

This is the same sorta bullshit reasons but in a different way why we turned on cody. It also depended on different towns but sooner or later they all figured it out.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> %100 percent it will depend on the city but i promise you this will turn into a Cody rhodes thing. Fans will either right away turn on him or slowly over the year. Just like Cody. I could see him getting his ass booed out of the promotion just like Cody.


I'll admit that I enjoyed when Cody was getting booed, especially after he cut the promo about ending racism by having the first interracial baby in history. He had it coming. I'd like to see how Punk would handle it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> I'll admit that I enjoyed when Cody was getting booed, especially after he cut the promo about ending racism by having the first interracial baby in history. He had it coming. I'd like to see how Punk would handle it.


Same of course. You wanna know why? Because it was genuine go away heat. This used to be the point of a character to genuinely make people feel invested. This is why Fans jerk themselves off over everything because they are not truly engaged or deep into the story or characters. But Codys real bullshit pissed people off and got us to hate him. Would have been a brilliant heel run but that will never happen. Cody is to soft of a human and has a daughter now.

The problem with Punk is its hes just genuinely a shit dude. Cody is not a shit human being. Hes a good person and he was insanely helpful behind the scenes with aew and punk is not. Yeah its bullshit and it pissed us off, But what do you expect? If you're no longer allowed to make a generic promotion better because your boss cuts everyone off from creating something for the company, But you can still create big moments for yourself. you know you would do it. punk genuinely does not have the creative capacity or care to do that. He would just repeat the same angry at the world heel stuff.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If he never came back I'd be OK with that. Dude was a cancer in the WWE and he was a cancer in AEW. I hope he would come back but I'd like him to leave all back stage drama primadonna bullshit behind him. Be a professional wrestler for fucks sake.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

bmtrocks said:


> Punk literally said his locker room was open at all times to sort things out in the media scrum promo. On top of that, the door was opened by people in Punk's locker room itself. Nobody forced themselves in.


I never said they did. Read my post again and answer the question.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

He deserves to get fired after how his unprofessional behavior at that press conference. I don't know the exact details of the fight between he and the EVPs in the locker room, but the press conference sealed it for me.

Yes, CM Punk is my favorite wrestler of this generation.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

CM Punk came into AEW with a huge return. This is where we have come. Tony Kahn should wake up and get control of his own company. This isn't a good mark for AEW. He was brought in to draw attention and fill arenas. Fans need to really understand that this is a big deal.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> You know they’re gonna be treated like heroes when they come back, right?
> 
> And if Punk comes back, I can already hear the boos (after the initial pop).


and whats wrong with that ? if people would wake up they would know this guy has been a pile of shit since day 1. He deserves to be hated. Not defending the other guys but there is really no reason to believe this dude is worth the hype people pretend is there.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good thing they did Chicago like 50 times while he was there. 

I won't mind if Punk never wrestles again tbh. He's good but this shit has left a sour taste in my mouth. Don't blame him alone, it's never one person that's responsible. 

I'm sure Elite shares the blame but I expected Punk to handle it better at his age and with his experience. He was the top guy of the company and the way he handled it was irresponsible, immature and childish.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

thisissting said:


> The Elite are all idiots. No executive behaves like this. Punk just told the truth and their egos couldn't handle it.


But they told the truth and he raged like a child worse than them on national TV. I realized punk fans are much like Sony fans. Sony does no wrong. Same game launches somewhere else and it's trash. Same game lands on PlayStation and its the greatest game ever made. Punk can be a pile of shit to the business and everyone in it. No one can feed punk back what he spits out. Let's be clear, if you look at my history I don't care about the elite but I also laugh at people that shit on them for the same shit punk does and support it.

How about all of them are trash?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> But they told the truth and he raged like a child worse than them on national TV. I realized punk fans are much like Sony fans. Sony does no wrong. Same game launches somewhere else and it's trash. Same game lands on PlayStation and its the greatest game ever made. Punk can be a pile of shit to the business and everyone in it. No one can feed punk back what he spits out. Let's be clear, if you look at my history I don't care about the elite but I also laugh at people that shit on them for the same shit punk does and support it.
> 
> How about all of them are trash?


The thing is, we've been looking for that edge from wrestlers in like forever, wishing for the Attitude Era to come back and now that we have a guy raising Hell and when one does that, it's too much for people. We live in wimpy times. If it had been the Attitude Era, nobody would have been fired or suspended, Punk and the Elite would have been on the TV the next days and they would have turned it into money.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> The thing is, we've been looking for that edge from wrestlers in like forever, wishing for the Attitude Era to come back and now that we have a guy raising Hell and when one does that, it's too much for people. We live in wimpy times. If it had been the Attitude Era, nobody would have been fired or suspended, Punk and the Elite would have been on the TV the next days and they would have turned it into money.


There is nothing attitude era about a cry baby. This is what people want? Guy that his feelings got hurt by the company that gave millions and making double standard promos. He literally is a definition of a whimp.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Situation sucks. I don't like how Punk conducted himself but I find myself wishing they could find some way for him to stay. Hammer the differences out and make it a big angle.

Doesn't sound like that is in the cards. I understand why but he still is a gifted performer and I'd like to see more of him before his retirement. Oh well. at least TK is still booking Bryan strong.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Punk is like Augustus Gloop, he had the keys to the damned chocolate factory in his fat, little fingers but he just had to stick his hand in that stinking river. Greedy little shit that he is. He’s approaching fifty and had the nerve to pull this off. Fuck him.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Apparently, they are offering to buy out his contract, but only if he signs a 5 year no compete clause, which, at his age, would effective be forced retirement.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

God I hate those Elite. They succeeded in chasing away Aew’s biggest star. 
A bunch of childish assholes.
I’ll be watching the rest of AEW out of spite to see them fail without Punk.

Bunch of cunts.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Not Lying said:


> God I hate those Elite. They succeeded in chasing away Aew’s biggest star.
> A bunch of childish assholes.
> I’ll be watching the rest of AEW out of spite to see them fail without Punk.
> 
> Bunch of cunts.


Get worked, Bro.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Leviticus said:


> Apparently, they are offering to buy out his contract, but only if he signs a 5 year no compete clause, which, at his age, would effective be forced retirement.


Tony Khan is going to pay Punk probably millions to essentially not wrestle.The irony is Punk will probably not go to WWE but Tony Khan is too scared.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

thisissting said:


> It's no surprise these geek wrestling writers are coming down on punk when the whole thing kicked off because of their bad journalist practice in printing gossip from their friends in the elite. Don't take any of these reports as meaningful or waste my time reading them.


Punk obviously reads them and thinks they're important, as he killed his reputation to get off on attacking them.

All on the assumption his fans are too dumb to understand that gossip headlines aren't credible.

Punk's actions were dumb AF...


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> There is nothing attitude era about a cry baby. This is what people want? Guy that his feelings got hurt by the company that gave millions and making double standard promos. He literally is a definition of a whimp.


Are you kidding both Shawn Michaels and Bret Hart made their career into being cry babies. That was their characters when they turned heel. That drew incredible heat. They used real concerns Bret Hart had about the WWF turning into crash TV stuff cause he was a traditionalist and then it was all about him saying he was getting screwed.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> Are you kidding both Shawn Michaels and Bret Hart made their career into being cry babies. That was their characters when they turned heel. That drew incredible heat. They used real concerns Bret Hart had about the WWF turning into crash TV stuff cause he was a traditionalist and then it was all about him saying he was getting screwed.


Hardly a comparison. They actually had genuine defined personalizes and both were cool. CM punk is not cool. I'm telling you man this guy is smoking mirrors. Those guys were big time. Punk can hardly bring his die hard fans over. Aew fans are just desperate to like anything. I guarantee you if he went to wwe right now they would tell you he's amazing and yet probably right now actually don't give a fuck. Outside of these nerds the world thinks he's a loser that heard of him but most don't know. Hbk and Bret are well known attractions to people that didn't watch. He's simply not cool. He's actually a leading example of why wrestling went in the shitter. He's hardly been around in aew because he can't stay healthy or out of trouble, yet somehow he's magically been the best thing ever in aew to people. You will see man, once he retires people will start to be honest.

Also, a lot of what I point out is simplying showing that he's insanely hypocritical and his fans. Double standards at its best.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Upstart474 said:


> Tony Khan is going to pay Punk probably millions to essentially not wrestle.The irony is Punk will probably not go to WWE but Tony Khan is too scared.


Punk would only go to WWE if it was clear that the company was legit changing, and treating their talent as either full employees or TRUE independent contractors, with no more telling them what they can and can't do outside of wrestling,


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Hardly a comparison. They actually had genuine defined personalizes and both were cool. CM punk is not cool. I'm telling you man this guy is smoking mirrors. Those guys were big time. Punk can hardly bring his die hard fans over. Aew fans are just desperate to like anything. I guarantee you if he went to wwe right now they would tell you he's amazing and yet probably right now actually don't give a fuck. Outside of these nerds the world thinks he's a loser that heard of him but most don't know. Hbk and Bret are well known attractions to people that didn't watch. He's simply not cool. He's actually a leading example of why wrestling went in the shitter. He's hardly been around in aew because he can't stay healthy or out of trouble, yet somehow he's magically been the best thing ever in aew to people. You will see man, once he retires people will start to be honest.
> 
> Also, a lot of what I point out is simplying showing that he's insanely hypocritical and his fans. Double standards at its best.


Yea but this is a matter of taste, really. There's really no objectivity in your post. You think Bret and Shawn are cool and Punk isn't. That's the extent of your argument. I happen to think Punk had all the tools to make wrestling cool again, he's a hellraiser. And someone that makes wrestling looks real, probably the last one of his kind among spot monkeys. He has had great matches in the WWE and when he left, at every WWE events people were screaming CM Punk years after he left. He had pulls in a large segment of fandom beyond AEW. I had friends who had stopped watching wrestling watching his first appearance in AEW. That was a big deal. But once again Tony failed to caplitalizes on his return(same with Danielson and many others). Now I just think he's too old and broken down to do anything. But if he had gone to another promotion after he left WWE, that promotion could have made real money with him. Hell right now if he goes to the WWE, they could make it a Cody Rhodes-type event and make serious money. And his doubters would eat crow.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea but this is a matter of taste, really. There's really no objectivity in your post. You think Bret and Shawn are cool and Punk isn't. That's the extent of your argument. I happen to think Punk had all the tools to make wrestling cool again, he's a hellraiser. And someone that makes wrestling looks real, probably the last one of his kind among spot monkeys. He has had great matches in the WWE and when he left, at every WWE events people were screaming CM Punk years after he left. He had pulls in a large segment of fandom beyond AEW. I had friends who had stopped watching wrestling watching his first appearance in AEW. That was a big deal. But once again Tony failed to caplitalizes on his return(same with Danielson and many others). Now I just think he's too old and broken down to do anything. But if he had gone to another promotion after he left WWE, that promotion could have made real money with him. Hell right now if he goes to the WWE, they could make it a Cody Rhodes-type event and make serious money. And his doubters would eat crow.


Taste is not me. I'm really stating how these people are viewed. Hardcore aew fans that cheer for every last thing doesn't count. Anyways now we're getting nowhere here. Literally no other wrestler on the planet got cheers after leaving like that, Why? Because fans were not marks for themselves, they didn't have a rare case of a angry child leaving the business that was ttash. Drag fans along with him on Twitter to stay relevant. One thing I respect punk for is beung a Magician. No other era ever would have fans chanting someone thats been gone for years but that era. I said this many times, that was some of the worst era in wwe history. It's hard to understand why because WWE fans don't look it from the outside. There is nothing wrong with going to a entertainment show and mark out for each other. The problem is people don't understand that this happening because people are not deeply engaged with a product. So they high jack and have endless pointless chants.

Literally dozens and dozens of wrestlers 50 times more popular Than him and never got chants ever. People don't need to waste time doing shit like that when you're entertained. Sorry but it's a silly thing to bring up. Anyways my point will be made in time. I respect your defense but all of these posts are easily countered. Anyways, it will be interesting if they use any of this on screen or not when they return. And guess what, I don't have a problem with that my point all aping was how much of a bitch and Hypocrite this giy really is. That's why he left the business, entitled cry ungrateful cry baby. He would have never returner to wrestling again if Tony didn't mark out like a child and pay him 10 times over what he's worth. Then what? He would have not had to cone back and embarras himself.

Sorry if there Is grammar mistakes, lol people seem to get offended by it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> There is nothing attitude era about a cry baby. This is what people want? Guy that his feelings got hurt by the company that gave millions and making double standard promos. He literally is a definition of a whimp.


The cry babies are the ones spreading gossip and false rumors trying to undercut anyone who will not do what they want. Punk at least called them out on their crap publicly.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Taste is not me. I'm really stating how these people are viewed. Hardcore aew fans that cheer for every last thing doesn't count. Anyways now we're getting nowhere here. Literally no other wrestler on the planet got cheers after leaving like that, Why? Because fans were not marks for themselves, they didn't have a rare case of a angry child leaving the business that was ttash. Drag fans along with him on Twitter to stay relevant. One thing I respect punk for is beung a Magician. No other era ever would have fans chanting someone thats been gone for years but that era. I said this many times, that was some of the worst era in wwe history. It's hard to understand why because WWE fans don't look it from the outside. There is nothing wrong with going to a entertainment show and mark out for each other. The problem is people don't understand that this happening because people are not deeply engaged with a product. So they high jack and have endless pointless chants.
> 
> Literally dozens and dozens of wrestlers 50 times more popular Than him and never got chants ever. People don't need to waste time doing shit like that when you're entertained. Sorry but it's a silly thing to bring up. Anyways my point will be made in time. I respect your defense but all of these posts are easily countered. Anyways, it will be interesting if they use any of this on screen or not when they return. And guess what, I don't have a problem with that my point all aping was how much of a bitch and Hypocrite this giy really is. That's why he left the business, entitled cry ungrateful cry baby. He would have never returner to wrestling again if Tony didn't mark out like a child and pay him 10 times over what he's worth. Then what? He would have not had to cone back and embarras himself.
> 
> Sorry if there Is grammar mistakes, lol people seem to get offended by it.


Again you are rambling. One point where I agree with you is when you say those were the worst of times. But don't you see that is why Punk stood out in the WWE at the time and why his pipe bomb was so topical, because things sucked and he was the only one who belonged to another era, who could bring back that edge, that reality. That is why he became so popular. You say there are bigger stars who nobody chant their names. But you're wrong, people still chant "You Screwed Bret" at WWE events. Punk was the last hope. That is why fans were chanting CM Punk during all these Cena-Orton matches cause he represented the last hope for something good and cool where these two represented what they hated, that corporate bullshit. Something you can say about Punk is that he's not freaking corporate. I thought that is what people wanted? MJF is the fake rebel cause he has a teflon contract and act like he's against TK but he's not. Punk does what the fuck he wants and the company gets a heart attack. Cause TK is a wimp. WWF circa 98 would have used that chaos and make money off him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> Again you are rambling. One point where I agree with you is when you say those were the worst of times. But don't you see that is why Punk stood out in the WWE at the time and why his pipe bomb was so topical, because things sucked and he was the only one who belonged to another era, who could bring back that edge, that reality. That is why he became so popular. You say there are bigger stars who nobody chant their names. But you're wrong, people still chant "You Screwed Bret" at WWE events. Punk was the last hope. That is why fans were chanting CM Punk during all these Cena-Orton matches cause he represented the last hope for something good and cool where these two represented what they hated, that corporate bullshit. Something you can say about Punk is that he's not freaking corporate. I thought that is what people wanted? MJF is the fake rebel cause he has a teflon contract and act like he's against TK but he's not. Punk does what the fuck he wants and the company gets a heart attack. Cause TK is a wimp. WWF circa 98 would have used that chaos and make money off him.



All people go on about is pipe bomb pipe bomb. I've said it before and I'll say it again,this guy is 1 dimensional and a 1 hit wonder. People can't let go. Even the biggest Act in wrestling stoned was able to turn into a entertaining funny guy. Imagine dreaming about a guy that was only peak because your product sucked. The giy wouldn't make it in the business in any generation before. Anyways, this entire pointless conversation came from me pointing out how stupid it is that his fans think it's ok for gom to be the way he is and no one else is.

Go ahead, like the guy. Just stop being Hypocrites just like him.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> All people go on about is pipe bomb pipe bomb. I've said it before and I'll say it again,this guy is 1 dimensional and a 1 hit wonder. People can't let go. Even the biggest Act in wrestling stoned was able to turn into a entertaining funny guy. Imagine dreaming about a guy that was only peak because your product sucked. The giy wouldn't make it in the business in any generation before. Anyways, this entire pointless conversation came from me pointing out how stupid it is that his fans think it's ok for gom to be the way he is and no one else is.
> 
> Go ahead, like the guy. Just stop being Hypocrites just like him.


I will have to say the same, bro. Go ahead, hate the guy. That's your whole argument, basically. It's not being hypocrites when there's proof to the pudding. And I showed you examples after examples.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> I will have to say the same, bro. Go ahead, hate the guy. That's your whole argument, basically. It's not being hypocrites when there's proof to the pudding. And I showed you examples after examples.


proof of what? the guy has been a scum bag his entire career and pissed off everyone. His fans say this is ok but flip out the moment someone stands up to his toxic shit. You know its a bloody fact he would never step food in a ring again if it wasst for Tont khans stupid amounts of money. Hes a bitter man and so are his fans. omg someone else is being scummy we must protect this dog shit wrestler at all costs. I blame desperate wrestling fans more than the wrestlers. you're also not getting my point that him and his fans are in denial about this. I simply hate him because of this nonsense mentality from him and his fans when its just nonsense. aew has had its worst year since hes returned for product. They are also doing just fine for ratings and crowds. Yet people are like he was the fucking wrestling saving god or something.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> Again you are rambling. One point where I agree with you is when you say those were the worst of times. But don't you see that is why Punk stood out in the WWE at the time and why his pipe bomb was so topical, because things sucked and he was the only one who belonged to another era, who could bring back that edge, that reality. That is why he became so popular. You say there are bigger stars who nobody chant their names. But you're wrong, people still chant "You Screwed Bret" at WWE events. Punk was the last hope. That is why fans were chanting CM Punk during all these Cena-Orton matches cause he represented the last hope for something good and cool where these two represented what they hated, that corporate bullshit. Something you can say about Punk is that he's not freaking corporate. I thought that is what people wanted? MJF is the fake rebel cause he has a teflon contract and act like he's against TK but he's not. Punk does what the fuck he wants and the company gets a heart attack. Cause TK is a wimp. WWF circa 98 would have used that chaos and make money off him.


The Attitude Era didn’t really do that though. The only “real life” angles they would do were awful and confusing like Hawk being drunk and falling off the Titantron. They had few, if any, angles or storylines from late 1997- 2001 after Vince bought WCW.

WCW would TRY but they were so inept at anything new. Steiner-DDP, DDP-Bageell and Benoit-Sullivan were the best examples on their side. There was Flair vs. Bischoff was somewhat successful. They did very few matches including Starrcade and the following Nitro.

Russo did it almost every segment if he had his way. None of it drew money. Heyman also did it often but it was just part of the ECW ambiance experience. A million things happened on an ECW show. The chaos was more of a draw for ECW than any potentially GAME CHANGING angles they ran.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> The Attitude Era didn’t really do that though. The only “real life” angles they would do were awful and confusing like Hawk being drunk and falling off the Titantron. They had few, if any, angles or storylines from late 1997- 2001 after Vince bought WCW.
> 
> WCW would TRY but they were so inept at anything new. Steiner-DDP, DDP-Bageell and Benoit-Sullivan were the best examples on their side. There was Flair vs. Bischoff was somewhat successful. They did very few matches including Starrcade and the following Nitro.
> 
> Russo did it almost every segment if he had his way. None of it drew money. Heyman also did it often but it was just part of the ECW ambiance experience. A million things happened on an ECW show. The chaos was more of a draw for ECW than any potentially GAME CHANGING angles they ran.


but the pipebomb, we must never forget.


----------



## Aleisters (May 24, 2016)

Punk needs to be the face in this story arc and the elite the heels, even bring back Ace under a mask (midnight rider or yellow dog style) with the elite trying to prove its him.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> All people go on about is pipe bomb pipe bomb. I've said it before and I'll say it again,this guy is 1 dimensional and a 1 hit wonder. People can't let go. Even the biggest Act in wrestling stoned was able to turn into a entertaining funny guy. Imagine dreaming about a guy that was only peak because your product sucked. The giy wouldn't make it in the business in any generation before. Anyways, this entire pointless conversation came from me pointing out how stupid it is that his fans think it's ok for gom to be the way he is and no one else is.
> 
> Go ahead, like the guy. Just stop being Hypocrites just like him.


If you really get down to it, all of Punk’s ‘great moments’ were reruns:

Summer of Punk 1 and 2: I have the belt and I’m leaving.

SES 1 and 2: I don’t do drugs and I’m better than you.

Pipe Bomb 1 and 2: I want ice cream bars and HHH is a big meanie; I have Mindi’s muffins and the Elite are bratty mean girls.

The mention in this thread above about the chants is also a window into who Punk really is. He once expressed he wasn’t happy that his name was chanted when his wife, AJ Lee, was in the ring (still in WWE) because it detracted from her as a performer and that wasn’t fair … but he also liked it (or at least never said he didn’t) when the same thing happened to other wrestlers in WWE. So it’s OK and cool to detract from them but not from his family, because if it didn’t impact AJ it glorified him.

He’s a selfish and self-important and self-centered prick. Always has been. Always will be.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> The thing is, we've been looking for that edge from wrestlers in like forever, wishing for the Attitude Era to come back and now that we have a guy raising Hell and when one does that, it's too much for people. We live in wimpy times. If it had been the Attitude Era, nobody would have been fired or suspended, Punk and the Elite would have been on the TV the next days and they would have turned it into money.


The Elite have a weird parasocial relationship with their fans. Their fans’ main concern isn’t whether or not the product is entertaining but whether their “friends” are only surrounded by people who like them. They care more about the backstage environment than the actual product. That’s the only reason why they’d want the biggest star fired. Ofc they will then try to deny that Punk is actually talented and entertaining, which makes them look like clowns who can’t be taken seriously.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Aleisters said:


> Punk needs to be the face in this story arc and the elite the heels, even bring back Ace under a mask (midnight rider or yellow dog style) with the elite trying to prove its him.



So i tried to think about how this is supposed to pay off if its supposed to come off as real? It seems absolute beyond stupid to say this is real and think its just cool and normal to have a guy in a real situation completely embarrass your boss and everyone else and then have a fit on national tv. From that perspective i dont see how this turns into a payoff with people feuding. Because the entire story from everyone's side involved just seems sad. Elite look stupid too. 

No one was like omg stonecold ripping havoc on his boss is real.Its fun fake thing to imagine. When its then supposed to be real it just seems stupid. Not exactly the same thing to compare but ya.

I'm open to the idea if it works and pays off but to me it just makes everyone involved in this look like clowns and in reality your boss look like a pathetic joke.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

rich110991 said:


> Meh, if Punk was gonna lose to anyone in AEW, Omega would be in the category.


No where near it.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> Punk obviously reads them and thinks they're important, as he killed his reputation to get off on attacking them.
> 
> All on the assumption his fans are too dumb to understand that gossip headlines aren't credible.
> 
> Punk's actions were dumb AF...


Hardly killed his reputation it is still where it always was it makes no difference to him if he stays or go. His reputation is unaffected. He has aways spoke his mind and challenged authority no different here.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

thisissting said:


> Hardly killed his reputation it is still where it always was it makes no difference to him if he stays or go. His reputation is unaffected. He has aways spoke his mind and challenged authority no different here.


- a publicized backstage fight after a viral rant against his coworkers

- Reports that AEW’s backstage is now the best it’s been in a while (“addition by subtraction”), which means Punk wasn’t well liked backstage 

- AEW is so fed up of him that willing to buy out his contract instead of letting him come back, which means the company didn’t like him so much

And you think his reputation is still where it always was???


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

thisissting said:


> No where near it.


Got to be trolling.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> The Attitude Era didn’t really do that though. The only “real life” angles they would do were awful and confusing like Hawk being drunk and falling off the Titantron. They had few, if any, angles or storylines from late 1997- 2001 after Vince bought WCW.
> 
> WCW would TRY but they were so inept at anything new. Steiner-DDP, DDP-Bageell and Benoit-Sullivan were the best examples on their side. There was Flair vs. Bischoff was somewhat successful. They did very few matches including Starrcade and the following Nitro.
> 
> Russo did it almost every segment if he had his way. None of it drew money. Heyman also did it often but it was just part of the ECW ambiance experience. A million things happened on an ECW show. The chaos was more of a draw for ECW than any potentially GAME CHANGING angles they ran.


WWF turned the Bret screw job into the biggest thing in history Vince vs Austin. WCW sued Ric Flair, his feud with Bischoff became legendary cause it was real. And his return was big and emotional Nitro beating Raw and they were up and running again. But what I meant was really real or not, the Monday Night Wars were great at playing with pseudo reality and that's why the nWo became such a hot angle. People really thought that it was a WWF invasion. Wrestling is at his best is making you think it's real.

AEW could have turned it into something unique because people are sure that Punk and the Elite hate each other's guts. If the next Dynamite after Punk went nuts at the press conference and there was the fight backstage, Punk and the Elite had confronted each other on TV, it would have been the biggest thing AEW has ever done in their history. But TK cowardly walked away from it.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> proof of what? the guy has been a scum bag his entire career and pissed off everyone. His fans say this is ok but flip out the moment someone stands up to his toxic shit. You know its a bloody fact he would never step food in a ring again if it wasst for Tont khans stupid amounts of money. Hes a bitter man and so are his fans. omg someone else is being scummy we must protect this dog shit wrestler at all costs. I blame desperate wrestling fans more than the wrestlers. you're also not getting my point that him and his fans are in denial about this. I simply hate him because of this nonsense mentality from him and his fans when its just nonsense. aew has had its worst year since hes returned for product. They are also doing just fine for ratings and crowds. Yet people are like he was the fucking wrestling saving god or something.


What does him being a scumbag has anything to do with anything? Flair was a scumbag, Hogan was a scumbag. So?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> What does him being a scumbag has anything to do with anything?


Him being a scumbag got him into this mess in the first place.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The One said:


> Him being a scumbag got him into this mess in the first place.


And? I was debating with him about the drawing power of Punk and his abilities. Him being a jerk doesn't matter.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> WWF turned the Bret screw job into the biggest thing in history Vince vs Austin. WCW sued Ric Flair, his feud with Bischoff became legendary cause it was real. And his return was big and emotional Nitro beating Raw and they were up and running again. But what I meant was really real or not, the Monday Night Wars were great at playing with pseudo reality and that's why the nWo became such a hot angle. People really thought that it was a WWF invasion. Wrestling at his best is making you think it's real.
> 
> AEW could have turned it into something unique because people are sure that Punk and Elite hate each other's guts. If the next Dynamite after Punk went nuts at the press conference and there was the fight backstage, it would have been the biggest thing AEW has ever done in their history. But TK cowardly walked away from it.


It amazes me how some people just seem to hate making money. If Edge and Matt Hardy can work together...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> And? I was debating with him about the drawing power of Punk and his abilities. Him being a jerk doesn't matter.


OK I wasn't clear on your guys debate just aaw your response.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> And? I was debating with him about the drawing power of Punk and his abilities. Him being a jerk doesn't matter.


you're not going to actually compare those legends to punk are you? This dude will never be remembered by anyone in 15 years but his hardcore fans that will say remember the pipe bomb? Anyways the difference is they contributed heavily to the business, insane crowds and money and loads of casual fans. There is no comparison. You're trying way to hard to protect this guy. I bring up logical points that are true. He wont be talked about as some legend years down the road.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

One Shed said:


> It amazes me how some people just seem to hate making money. If Edge and Matt Hardy can work together...


This is what im telling you people. Top legends that have some drama here and there stuck through it no matter what and kept drawing. This dude leaves every time hes upset. People can not compare him to the other examples. Track record leaving or hardly sticking around many promotions.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

thisissting said:


> Hardly killed his reputation it is still where it always was it makes no difference to him if he stays or go. His reputation is unaffected. He has aways spoke his mind and challenged authority no different here.


If you think his reputation is still where it was, then you're misreading public reaction greatly

I hope they can turn it into an angle to savage it this everybody


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> you're not going to actually compare those legends to punk are you? This dude will never be remembered by anyone in 15 years but his hardcore fans that will say remember the pipe bomb? Anyways the difference is they contributed heavily to the business and draw insane crowds and money and loads of casual fans. There is no comparison. You're trying way to hard to protect this guy. I bring up
> logical points that are true. He wont be talked about as some legend years down the road.


Sadly, this is all true.

The single best summary of events that I've heard is with PW torch's Nick and Tom's Intercontental adventure this week, I highly recommend it if you're interested in the topic (the free version is on the Daily Cast podcast)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583485541625909248
> I am just going to leave this right here and wait.


Im
Playing catch-up after a weekend of birthday activities with the wife and kids and friends and all of that, but I’m not even going to wait to see if anyone dares discuss this FACT.

Punk being some big star draw is comically untrue. I love how Wade Keller’s report over the last few days also discussed how little impact Punk had as a whole.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

One Shed said:


> It amazes me how some people just seem to hate making money. If Edge and Matt Hardy can work together...


While I agree with the general sentiment due to the intensity at that time of the Edge/Matt situation with Lita, I think this is a bit different. I personally can't stand Edge, but to his credit he wrestles an actual wrestling style just like Matt. I'm not high on Punk either, and he's also hella overrated but hes a wrestler just like Edge and Matt. How would a Punk/Elite program work in the ring or even on the mic when one presents themselves like an actual wrestler and the other three are bad comedy cheerleader cosplaying wrestlers??


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Jericho just liked this tweet…
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583528414723854336


That guy stole my line.

Punk went away for 7 years on principle, leaving his fans screaming his name for 7 years and hijacking shows, believing him to be a martyr for the wrestling they wished to see only held back by the evil Vince McMahon and his weird obsessions with muscle-y guys like Cena and Hogan. Punk returns to find a billionaire who has been one of those fans chanting Punk’s name for 7 years. A company dying for him to be the star that can bring eyes to them. And what he discovered is the biggest piece of shit stopping him from being Cena is the sorry, sack-of-shit that stares back at him in the mirror every morning.

Now he leaves with his reputation in shambles, everyone understanding that Phil Brooks was never going to be a big star, because Phil Brooks has serious fucking issues. All undone by the Cucamonga Kids.

Thank you, Matt and Nick, for giving this prick all the reason to drop the pipebomb that ends his career and reputation. Fuck you, Phil Brooks.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

One Shed said:


> It amazes me how some people just seem to hate making money. *If Edge and Matt Hardy can work together...*


Unfair comparison --- CM Punk is a bigger asshole than both of them combined and multiped by 5


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> That guy stole my line.
> 
> Punk went away for 7 years on principle, leaving his fans screaming his name for 7 years and hijacking shows, believing him to be a martyr for the wrestling they wished to see only held back by the evil Vince McMahon and his weird obsessions with muscle-y guys like Cena and Hogan. Punk returns to find a billionaire who has been one of those fans chanting Punk’s name for 7 years. A company dying for him to be the star that can bring eyes to them. And what he discovered is the biggest piece of shit stopping him from being Cena is the sorry, sack-of-shit that stares back at him in the mirror every morning.
> 
> ...


Tony needs to keep CM Punk on contract and do monthly media scrums on PPV. That would be the most entertaining and worth-your-money thing AEW could offer.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> The cry babies are the ones spreading gossip and false rumors trying to undercut anyone who will not do what they want. Punk at least called them out on their crap publicly.


And the guy standing backstage telling TK that Page isn’t the guy, which effectively hurt the booking of the title, is a grown man?

Uh huh. We know how unbiased you are, bro.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> If you really get down to it, all of Punk’s ‘great moments’ were reruns:
> 
> Summer of Punk 1 and 2: I have the belt and I’m leaving.
> 
> ...


Almost every “Bret guy” carries themselves with that same self-important attitude. Dax Harwood thinks he is the best thing in wrestling, but there is more to this shit than psychology.

And I say that as someone who believes Dax HAS been the best wrestler alive this year.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> Tony needs to keep CM Punk on contract and do monthly media scrums on PPV. That would be the most entertaining and worth-your-money thing AEW could offer.


💯 great idea! Punk is boring AF in the ring and in a program but giving him a mic and letting him talk about everyone on the roster would be super entertaining. Who doesn't want to see him say a few more words about charisma vacuum Hangman "I Am A Man Dammit!" Page?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> This is what im telling you people. Top legends that have some drama here and there stuck through it no matter what and kept drawing. This dude leaves every time hes upset. People can not compare him to the other examples. Track record leaving or hardly sticking around many promotions.


Punk thinks it was Vince holding him back from reaching Cena-levels. It was the prick staring at him in the mirror every morning.

Failing to reach that stardom with an owner who sucks his ass like TK, Phil Brooks now gets to quietly go into the night some day knowing it was all his own doing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> While I agree with the general sentiment due to the intensity at that time of the Edge/Matt situation with Lita, I think this is a bit different. I personally can't stand Edge, but to his credit he wrestles an actual wrestling style just like Matt. I'm not high on Punk either, and he's also hella overrated but hes a wrestler just like Edge and Matt. How would a Punk/Elite program work in the ring or even on the mic when one presents themselves like an actual wrestler and the other three are bad comedy cheerleader cosplaying wrestlers??


I am not saying I want to see the feud or matches, but turning a real feud I to something that at least might draw some money should be a goal.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

One Shed said:


> I am not saying I want to see the feud or matches, but turning a real feud I to something that at least might draw some money should be a goal.


Except aew isn't capable of that. They have proven this over 3 years now. Hopefully when Tony loses up on creative we can see that change.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

Good, Punks a moron


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

And actually I wouldn't trust any of these people to be mature enough to make a on screen story out of it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> While I agree with the general sentiment due to the intensity at that time of the Edge/Matt situation with Lita, I think this is a bit different. I personally can't stand Edge, but to his credit he wrestles an actual wrestling style just like Matt. I'm not high on Punk either, and he's also hella overrated but hes a wrestler just like Edge and Matt. How would a Punk/Elite program work in the ring or even on the mic when one presents themselves like an actual wrestler and the other three are bad comedy cheerleader cosplaying wrestlers??


I mean when Cornette forms your thoughts I guess The Elite aren't wrestlers makes sense. But the truth is Punk would be viewed much more similar to The Elite than he would a "traditional wrestler".


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

redban said:


> - a publicized backstage fight after a viral rant against his coworkers
> 
> - Reports that AEW’s backstage is now the best it’s been in a while (“addition by subtraction”), which means Punk wasn’t well liked backstage
> 
> ...


Definitely he has had a great year one of the best of his career. He was one of the few people in aew that takes the business seriously. Every promo and match was top rate. Compare him and jericho and punk did much better work in last year.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

rich110991 said:


> Got to be trolling.


Omega is not and never will be on punks level. Needs to make it in the big leagues not just in Japan where no one saw him.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> If you think his reputation is still where it was, then you're misreading public reaction greatly
> 
> I hope they can turn it into an angle to savage it this everybody


Punk and mjf have been the 2 best things in aew in the last year. With the acclaimed getting notable mention. The elite not even getting a mention for their work.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Omega is not and never will be on punks level. Needs to make it in the big leagues not just in Japan where no one saw him.


I didn’t say he was on Punk’s level… but in AEW, Kenny could definitely realistically beat Punk. It wouldn’t exactly be the shock of the century. MJF beat him. Mox beat him. You just seem to hate Omega.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> I mean when Cornette forms your thoughts I guess The Elite aren't wrestlers makes sense. But the truth is Punk would be viewed much more similar to The Elite than he would a "traditional wrestler".


What does Cornette have to do with anything _I_ said?

Do they do bad comedy spots constantly? Do they wrestle children, blow up dolls, stick their finger in someones ass for no reason during a competitive struggle, bad cosplay(Ghostbusters, princess jasmine, etc), do phony looking synchronized routines that make them look like they're not in a combat competition? The answer is yes to all of the above.

Punk looks like he's in a competitive sport even if he's overrated, looks frail, etc. He doesn't come across as a cosplayer of the sport he's in. Suspension of disbelief is possible with him, it's not with The Elite since everything is a bad joke with them.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> What does Cornette have to do with anything _I_ said?
> 
> Do they do bad comedy spots constantly? Do they wrestle children, blow up dolls, stick their finger in someones ass for no reason during a competitive struggle, bad cosplay(Ghostbusters, princess jasmine, etc), do phony looking synchronized routines that make them look like they're not in a combat competition? The answer is yes to all of the above.
> 
> Punk looks like he's in a competitive sport even if he's overrated, looks frail, etc. He doesn't come across as a cosplayer of the sport he's in. Suspension of disbelief is possible with him, it's not with The Elite since everything is a bad joke with them.












Suspension of disbelief.

Failed it knockout a Buck despite admitting to getting the first punch.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> View attachment 136480
> 
> 
> Suspension of disbelief.
> ...


How do we know he didn’t knock him out or beat him up? I don’t think the Bucks are going to feed it to Dave that they got their asses kicked if that was the case.

(And getting in the first punch doesn’t mean you knock a guy out with it — in fact that hardly ever happens in real fights.)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> How do we know he didn’t knock him out or beat him up? I don’t think the Bucks are going to feed it to Dave that they got their asses kicked if that was the case.
> 
> (And getting in the first punch doesn’t mean you knock a guy out with it — in fact that hardly ever happens in real fights.)


If you sucker punch someone, you better knock them out. Matt Jackson posted a photo of himself days later without a single mark on his face.

Punk couldn’t bust a grape in a fruit fight.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> If you sucker punch someone, you better knock them out. Matt Jackson posted a photo of himself days later without a single mark on his face.
> 
> Punk couldn’t bust a grape in a fruit fight.


Throwing first doesn’t mean it’s a sucker punch. As we’ve discussed many times, we don’t know exactly what happened or how it went down.

Could have hit him on the ear or under the chin w it’s an uppercut or it might have been a body punch for all week know. Or more of a push than punch (early accounts that Kingston hit Sammy changed when more info came out).

And even if you sucker punch someone, doesn’t mean you knock them out. (And with a Buck, I’m not sure why you’d ‘better knock them out’ — I mean is there any indication that they did any damage?)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Throwing first doesn’t mean it’s a sucker punch. As we’ve discussed many times, we don’t know exactly what happened or how it went down.
> 
> Could have hit him on the ear or under the chin w it’s an uppercut or it might have been a body punch for all week know. Or more of a push than punch (early accounts that Kingston hit Sammy changed when more info came out).
> 
> And even if you sucker punch someone, doesn’t mean you knock them out. (And with a Buck, I’m not sure why you’d ‘better knock them out’ — I mean is there any indication that they did any damage?)


If you throw the first punch as all sides admit to Punk doing, you better do more fucking damage than Matt Jackson showed in the photo posted days later, which was nothing.

Sorry to break your heart, but Punk can’t bust a grape in a fruit fight. Fucking weak ass bitch. All the training in the world, and the man was getting tickled in the octagon. I know it breaks your fucking heart, but he is not at all tough. The Jackson’s aren’t either. All 3 are guys pretending to be tough guy wrestlers.

Difference is no one is going around pretending the Bucks ARE tough. You Punk fans have this weird obsession of pretending the man is some asskicker.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

As of right now, the only person who has said what he heard happened was Nash (grain of salt obviously but again, the only person offering any version thus far) says Punk snuck Matt Jackson.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tough guy.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> If you throw the first punch as all sides admit to Punk doing, you better do more fucking damage than Matt Jackson showed in the photo posted days later, which was nothing.
> 
> Sorry to break your heart, but Punk can’t bust a grape in a fruit fight. Fucking weak ass bitch. All the training in the world, and the man was getting tickled in the octagon. I know it breaks your fucking heart, but he is not at all tough. The Jackson’s aren’t either. All 3 are guys pretending to be tough guy wrestlers.
> 
> Difference is no one is going around pretending the Bucks ARE tough. You Punk fans have this weird obsession of pretending the man is some asskicker.


You’re a funny guy. I’m not a Punk fan. I’ve stated as such many times.

But you can hit someone and do damage without leaving a mark. If you hit someone on the chin, it doesn’t bruise their chin but it can knock them out. Same as the temple. Or a good body shot. A shot to the ear can bust an eardrum but there’s no visible damage.

Robert Helenius got knocked out cold vs. Deontay Wilder a couple weekends ago. He was motionless on the canvas for about a minute. His face is not busted up.

You clearly have absolutely no knowledge of real combat sports.

But you hate Punk and you’re consistent with it, I’ll give you that lol.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

thisissting said:


> Punk and mjf have been the 2 best things in aew in the last year. With the acclaimed getting notable mention. The elite not even getting a mention for their work.


The Elite were the best thing about AEW last year though


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

throwing away your mainstream star because the buckaroos who can't play nice and you have no balls


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

JerryMark said:


> throwing away your mainstream star because the buckaroos who can't play nice and you have no balls


I think we're using "mainstream" far too liberally around here these days. Now that I've got that out of the way...

...You can't have an employee publicly sewering your company. It's really that simple.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> What does Cornette have to do with anything _I_ said?
> 
> Do they do bad comedy spots constantly? Do they wrestle children, blow up dolls, stick their finger in someones ass for no reason during a competitive struggle, bad cosplay(Ghostbusters, princess jasmine, etc), do phony looking synchronized routines that make them look like they're not in a combat competition? The answer is yes to all of the above.
> 
> Punk looks like he's in a competitive sport even if he's overrated, looks frail, etc. He doesn't come across as a cosplayer of the sport he's in. Suspension of disbelief is possible with him, it's not with The Elite since everything is a bad joke with them.


Your entire description of The Elite is ripped straight from Cornette. Get an original thought


Saintpat said:


> Throwing first doesn’t mean it’s a sucker punch. As we’ve discussed many times, we don’t know exactly what happened or how it went down.
> 
> Could have hit him on the ear or under the chin w it’s an uppercut or it might have been a body punch for all week know. Or more of a push than punch (early accounts that Kingston hit Sammy changed when more info came out).
> 
> And even if you sucker punch someone, doesn’t mean you knock them out. (And with a Buck, I’m not sure why you’d ‘better knock them out’ — I mean is there any indication that they did any damage?)





Saintpat said:


> You’re a funny guy. I’m not a Punk fan. I’ve stated as such many times.
> 
> But you can hit someone and do damage without leaving a mark. If you hit someone on the chin, it doesn’t bruise their chin but it can knock them out. Same as the temple. Or a good body shot. A shot to the ear can bust an eardrum but there’s no visible damage.
> 
> ...


Fucking Christ this is a lot of words to pretend that Punk is a competent fighter. Despite being entertaining as a wrestler, the man just can't fight.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

rich110991 said:


> I didn’t say he was on Punk’s level… but in AEW, Kenny could definitely realistically beat Punk. It wouldn’t exactly be the shock of the century. MJF beat him. Mox beat him. You just seem to hate Omega.


Iv already said the smart thing to do here is make money out of the controversy and put them all in a programme together. If anyone refuses then fire their ass. It makes no sense to be paying out millions in wages to have folk sitting out.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think we're using "mainstream" far too liberally around here these days. Now that I've got that out of the way...
> 
> ...You can't have an employee publicly sewering your company. It's really that simple.


But it's OK for hangman and bucks and Kenny to be shitting on their companies biggest star to dirtsheets and just before their biggest pay per view of the year. Needed exposed and punk doesn't take shit from no one.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> The Elite were the best thing about AEW last year though


Lol. Kenny who wasn't there, hangman who did nothing and the bucks who weren't the best tag team. The only thing they did was make up a title to try and make them relevant. Meanwhile punk and mjf were creating real stories drama and ratings.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Your entire description of The Elite is ripped straight from Cornette. Get an original thoughtFucking Christ this is a lot of words to pretend that Punk is a competent fighter. Despite being entertaining as a wrestler, the man just can't fight.


He can fight better than twinkle toes and the kukamunga kids. They are a bunch of pussies.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

bdon said:


> View attachment 136521
> 
> 
> Tough guy.


Tougher than you. Takes balls to get in the octagon and toughness regardless of result. Wanna show hake hangers face in his last fight that he never should have won by the way.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

thisissting said:


> But it's OK for hangman and bucks and Kenny to be shitting on their companies biggest star to dirtsheets and just before their biggest pay per view of the year. Needed exposed and punk doesn't take shit from no one.


It would be okay if Punk pulled a Hogan on Hangman behind the scenes while he was champ

What happened to Hangman's momentum? It suddenly stopped for some reason. He wasn't on TV.

Then all of a sudden Punk randomly becomes champ.

We hardly know anything that happened behind the scenes in those quiet moments when no one's looking


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> He can fight better than *twinkle toes and the kukamunga kids.* They are a bunch of pussies.


Good job proving @RapShepard point about just repeating Cornette phrases.

Also, I need one person to prove that The Elite leaked anything about Punk. Just any evidence besides "believe me bro" or blind hate for their wrestling. Punk is one of my all time favorites and I can be objective enough to see he is the issue here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Your entire description of The Elite is ripped straight from Cornette. Get an original thoughtFucking Christ this is a lot of words to pretend that Punk is a competent fighter. Despite being entertaining as a wrestler, the man just can't fight.


He speaks like every other goddamned Punk fan I’ve ever heard. 


IronMan8 said:


> It would be okay if Punk pulled a Hogan on Hangman behind the scenes while he was champ
> 
> What happened to Hangman's momentum? It suddenly stopped for some reason. He wasn't on TV.
> 
> ...


Punk was no doubt burying Page behind the scenes and in TK’s ear.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

thisissting said:


> But it's OK for hangman and bucks and Kenny to be shitting on their companies biggest star to dirtsheets and just before their biggest pay per view of the year. Needed exposed and punk doesn't take shit from no one.





thisissting said:


> He can fight better than twinkle toes and the kukamunga kids. They are a bunch of pussies.


Where is the proof they leaked stories, hell where was the blow back from these supposedly damaging leaks?

And no, no Punk cannot lol. Man has 0 fighting ability despite spending years training. He's the Brandi Rhodes of fighting, technically trained but utter shit.


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

Only marks talk about who can win in a real fight in regards to pro wrestling. Who can win a real fight shouldn't matter as much as who looks like they can win a fight or who looks like a fighter in this profession. 

If Punk is bought out well than its been a fun ride but Im hopping of this AEW train like I did with WWE. Unlike some of yall, Im actually a fan of the wrestlers not the promotion they wrestle for and that's how every fan should be imo. Once the guys I like are gone and there's no one to replace them I usually check out. 

I was actually a new fan that's been driven away by all the pettiness and unprofessional ways of guys who's been there. AEW fans in genaral seems as if they really don't like outsiders which is very weird considering the company is only a few years old and hasn't gotten a real identity yet.

At least WWE fans have a reason for loving the company so much even if its gone downhill entertainment wise.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Your entire description of The Elite is ripped straight from Cornette. Get an original thoughtFucking Christ this is a lot of words to pretend that Punk is a competent fighter. Despite being entertaining as a wrestler, the man just can't fight.


It’s a lot of words to say, in response to someone who posted ‘Punk landed the first shot and didn’t knock Matt Jackson out, that landing the first shot in a fight =/= automatic knockout; and not doing visible damage doesn’t mean no damage is done. Obviously Punk wasn’t a good MMA fighter but that has nothing to do with what I was responding to.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Where is the proof they leaked stories, hell where was the blow back from these supposedly damaging leaks?
> 
> And no, no Punk cannot lol. Man has 0 fighting ability despite spending years training. He's the Brandi Rhodes of fighting, technically trained but utter shit.


The only blowback is the PERCEIVED one from Punk’s mind.

Page busted his ass, popping the myth that he was the company’s top babyface, while some fans cheered louder for Page. He was already upset about it, then he returned and saw Moxley being cheered loudly after he supposedly got hurt, and it broke Punk’s heart. You can see him questioning everything as he turns around to stare at the crowd and Mox.

But when he beat Mox, and a man claiming to be the Devil himself got cheered louder than Punk in Chicago, Punk’s imaginary villain-making Factory went into hyperdrive. He realized that he’d failed to be the top babyface in 2 companies with two owners at extreme ends of the “make CM Punk a star” scale, and Punk was once again done with wrestling.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> It’s a lot of words to say, in response to someone who posted ‘Punk landed the first shot and didn’t knock Matt Jackson out, that landing the first shot in a fight =/= automatic knockout; and not doing visible damage doesn’t mean no damage is done. Obviously Punk wasn’t a good MMA fighter but that has nothing to do with what I was responding to.


Just admit that Punk couldn’t even hurt a frail little Cucamonga Kid and be done with it. It’s ok. He may have punched Matt and had his fist shatter like the Glass Man that he is.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Just admit that Punk couldn’t even hurt a frail little Cucamonga Kid and be done with it. It’s ok. He may have punched Matt and had his fist shatter like the Glass Man that he is.


Just admit you have no idea exactly what happened in the locker room fight.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Just admit you have no idea exactly what happened in the locker room fight.


I know that Matt Jackson walked away without marks, which we have historical precedence in fights pertaining to Phil Brooks, the man who couldn’t bust a grape in a fruit fight.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Don’t worry Punk fans. You’ll see your fallen hero showing up on tv in the next decade or so. Just watch Judge Judy, and your hero will be seen defending himself from an injury he suffered at the local WalMart.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Have Punk sign back with the E and get him to cut a promo on Tony for being the worst promoter ever/booker ever.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> It’s a lot of words to say, in response to someone who posted ‘Punk landed the first shot and didn’t knock Matt Jackson out, that landing the first shot in a fight =/= automatic knockout; and not doing visible damage doesn’t mean no damage is done. Obviously Punk wasn’t a good MMA fighter but that has nothing to do with what I was responding to.


The reality of the matter is despite the years of rumblings about Punk being a secret badass that trained just aren't all that true. Of all the fights we've heard of him participating in, be it sanctioned or unsanctioned he hasn't been alleged to put the beats on anyone. 



bdon said:


> The only blowback is the PERCEIVED one from Punk’s mind.
> 
> Page busted his ass, popping the myth that he was the company’s top babyface, while some fans cheered louder for Page. He was already upset about it, then he returned and saw Moxley being cheered loudly after he supposedly got hurt, and it broke Punk’s heart. You can see him questioning everything as he turns around to stare at the crowd and Mox.
> 
> But when he beat Mox, and a man claiming to be the Devil himself got cheered louder than Punk in Chicago, Punk’s imaginary villain-making Factory went into hyperdrive. He realized that he’d failed to be the top babyface in 2 companies with two owners at extreme ends of the “make CM Punk a star” scale, and Punk was once again done with wrestling.


While Punk is entertaining as a wrestler, I find it super hilarious that he was so out of touch with what he was trying to pull. 

How he could be so out of the loop on the reality of Omega and The Bucks cultivated their own diehard fan base that would follow and love them regardless is astonishing. Like how arrogant do you have to be to think you're going to shit on The Elite to their own fan base and get away with it lol. Whether you like them or not, surely any sane person would realize an AEW event certainly isn't the ideal spot to try and shit on them especially with no evidence


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> The reality of the matter is despite the years of rumblings about Punk being a secret badass that trained just aren't all that true. Of all the fights we've heard of him participating in, be it sanctioned or unsanctioned he hasn't been alleged to put the beats on anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lack of evidence continues to be the part that really gets me. Punk has always been stubborn in his beliefs, but he has mostly had evidence to back up his claims. He had outsides doctors test him so he had documented evidence of his MRSA. His pipebombs in WWE were shoots (or worked shoots), but they were based on real experiences that he had. All his issues with Colt Cabana are documented. However, his claims against The Elite have no public evidence to back them up. So he basically thought if he just yelled into the air, that people would believe him. Granted, his die hard fans and the people that hate the elite certainly have blindly agreed with him. He never thought that AEW's fans would just choose their originals over him. If he would have explained once during his rants where he got his information from he may have more people on his side and maybe he will do another podcast that details it, but right now he just looks like an unprofessional asshole.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The reality of the matter is despite the years of rumblings about Punk being a secret badass that trained just aren't all that true. Of all the fights we've heard of him participating in, be it sanctioned or unsanctioned he hasn't been alleged to put the beats on anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have compared Punk to Hogan since the night he returned on Dynamite, calling out Page and trying to shoot on Moxley.

What you just described is some Hogan-level narcissism, which is Punk’s problem at its very core. Dude believes himself to be every bit as big a star and as good as Cena, Hogan, etc. Every time the world has slapped him upside his empty-headed, dumb fuck head to remind him that he isn’t, he gets angry and lashes out at those he perceives to be holding him back and denying him his ordained right.

Dude has fucking issues.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> The lack of evidence continues to be the part that really gets me. Punk has always been stubborn in his beliefs, but he has mostly had evidence to back up his claims. He had outsides doctors test him so he had documented evidence of his MRSA. His pipebombs in WWE were shoots (or worked shoots), but they were based on real experiences that he had. All his issues with Colt Cabana are documented. However, his claims against The Elite have no public evidence to back them up. So he basically thought if he just yelled into the air, that people would believe him. Granted, his die hard fans and the people that hate the elite certainly have blindly agreed with him. He never thought that AEW's fans would just choose their originals over him. If he would have explained once during his rants where he got his information from he may have more people on his side and maybe he will do another podcast that details it, but right now he just looks like an unprofessional asshole.


Dave has even said he blames himself and wishes he’d told Punk earlier that it wasn’t the Bucks, and that Punk has come to realize he WAS wrong for blaming the Bucks.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

bdon said:


> Dave has even said he blames himself and wishes he’d told Punk earlier that it wasn’t the Bucks, and that Punk has come to realize he WAS wrong for blaming the Bucks.


I find that last part hard to believe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> The lack of evidence continues to be the part that really gets me. Punk has always been stubborn in his beliefs, but he has mostly had evidence to back up his claims.* He had outsides doctors test him so he had documented evidence of his MRSA.* His pipebombs in WWE were shoots (or worked shoots), but they were based on real experiences that he had. All his issues with Colt Cabana are documented. However, his claims against The Elite have no public evidence to back them up. So he basically thought if he just yelled into the air, that people would believe him. Granted, his die hard fans and the people that hate the elite certainly have blindly agreed with him. He never thought that AEW's fans would just choose their originals over him. If he would have explained once during his rants where he got his information from he may have more people on his side and maybe he will do another podcast that details it, but right now he just looks like an unprofessional asshole.


We have to not let him get that lie off. Court records show he didn't have a MRSA Staph infection

But yeah he definitely needed to have some proof if he was going to accuse folk who have no reputation of being backstage assholes of such a thing. Even if it was someone like Moxley who's never in drama making these accusations he'd have needed proof.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I have compared Punk to Hogan since the night he returned on Dynamite, calling out Page and trying to shoot on Moxley.
> 
> What you just described is some Hogan-level narcissism, which is Punk’s problem at its very core. Dude believes himself to be every bit as big a star and as good as Cena, Hogan, etc. Every time the world has slapped him upside his empty-headed, dumb fuck head to remind him that he isn’t, he gets angry and lashes out at those he perceives to be holding him back and denying him his ordained right.
> 
> Dude has fucking issues.


Him, Jericho, and HHH from a hardcore fan perspective all come off as the same guy. They're guys that always wanted to be wrestlers and reached basically the top of the mountain, but unfortunately existed in eras where they were outshined by a few peers that just fell into wrestling yet surpassed them despite the difference in passion. 

But the difference between HHH and Jericho vs Punk is HHH and Jericho know how to play the game to their benefit. Punk being this old and still not being able to avoid going scorched Earth when he deems himself upset is wild.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Serpico Jones said:


> I find that last part hard to believe.


I mean, we also have to consider the source. It is Dave. Lol


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> We have to not let him get that lie off. Court records show he didn't have a MRSA Staph infection
> 
> But yeah he definitely needed to have some proof if he was going to accuse folk who have no reputation of being backstage assholes of such a thing. Even if it was someone like Moxley who's never in drama making these accusations he'd have needed proof.


Fair enough to the first paragraph. My point was that he at least attempted to get an independent doctor to back his claim. He was aiming for evidence. It is wild that he was ready to shoot from the hip during a public presser and had no evidence to back any claims. At best, he mentioned the Hangman promo, but even that was weak as hell. Everything about that rant was premeditated too. He didn't just suddenly get pushed into those comments. Punk stopped the questions before they started to rant about baseless accusations. You usually have to watch extreme politicians or the worst parts of the internet to see that kind of action. Lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Him, Jericho, and HHH from a hardcore fan perspective all come off as the same guy. They're guys that always wanted to be wrestlers and reached basically the top of the mountain, but unfortunately existed in eras where they were outshined by a few peers that just fell into wrestling yet surpassed them despite the difference in passion.
> 
> But the difference between HHH and Jericho vs Punk is HHH and Jericho know how to play the game to their benefit. Punk being this old and still not being able to avoid going scorched Earth when he deems himself upset is wild.


Still acting like an empty-headed, dumb fuck at 43 years old, fighting demons ONLY in his head.

How much must it burn his ass that Cody left the company on the “I actually DID those things that Punked talked about” while having the Elite’s mascot, Hangman Adam Page, deliver the line that showed Punk to be a petty son of a bitch that got Cabana fired.

He’s angry that those guys actually DID start a revolution, not just cry about wanting one at the top of the ramp with his legs crossed like the child he is.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Fair enough to the first paragraph. My point was that he at least attempted to get an independent doctor to back his claim. He was aiming for evidence. It is wild that he was ready to shoot from the hip during a public presser and had no evidence to back any claims. At best, he mentioned the Hangman promo, but even that was weak as hell. Everything about that rant was premeditated too. He didn't just suddenly get pushed into those comments. Punk stopped the questions before they started to rant about baseless accusations. You usually have to watch extreme politicians or the worst parts of the internet to see that kind of action. Lol


Eventually, every politician shows his snake in the grass personality.

How fitting that Page outed him in what, at the time anyways, was such a convoluted promo that we all just shook our heads laughing at Page’s inability to cut a promo.

Dude cut such a razor thin line that only Punk felt it. Haha


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Eventually, every politician shows his snake in the grass personality.
> 
> How fitting that Page outed him in what, at the time anyways, was such a convoluted promo that we all just shook our heads laughing at Page’s inability to cut a promo.
> 
> Dude cut such a razor thin line that only Punk felt it. Haha


I am interested in hearing from Eddie Kingston some day in the future about this whole thing. He always has elements of truth to his promos, but him and Punk worked together without any backstage issues. Eddie was also the first person to talk about the wrestler not wanting Punk in the company.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am interested in hearing from Eddie Kingston some day in the future about this whole thing. He always has elements of truth to his promos, but him and Punk worked together without any backstage issues. Eddie was also the first person to talk about the wrestler not wanting Punk in the company.


And if you remember, I said the night of their epic promo battle that I felt Eddie had crossed a line with Punk somewhere in that promo, which prompted Punk to deliver a STIFF fucking headbutt. To which of course, all of the Punky Brewster Stans came running saying how thick-skinned Punk was, and that didn’t bother him.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

thisissting said:


> But it's OK for hangman and bucks and Kenny to be shitting on their companies biggest star to dirtsheets and just before their biggest pay per view of the year. Needed exposed and punk doesn't take shit from no one.


Didn't someone already say that the Bucks weren't the ones leaking stories to dirtsheets(at least not directly)?

I also never said it was okay for anyone to be talking shit to dirtsheets. There's really nobody that comes out well in this scenario but one thing(leaking stories to dirtsheets) is relatively small (even though a shitty practice) when compared to a full scale public meltdown. Nobody outside of the wrestling bubble gives a flying fuck about wrestling reporting. Going scorched earth in a very public forum during a live broadcast is a PR nightmare and in most competently run organizations would be a breach of contract.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> The lack of evidence continues to be the part that really gets me. Punk has always been stubborn in his beliefs, but he has mostly had evidence to back up his claims. He had outsides doctors test him so he had documented evidence of his MRSA. His pipebombs in WWE were shoots (or worked shoots), but they were based on real experiences that he had. All his issues with Colt Cabana are documented. However, his claims against The Elite have no public evidence to back them up. So he basically thought if he just yelled into the air, that people would believe him. Granted, his die hard fans and the people that hate the elite certainly have blindly agreed with him. He never thought that AEW's fans would just choose their originals over him. If he would have explained once during his rants where he got his information from he may have more people on his side and maybe he will do another podcast that details it, but right now he just looks like an unprofessional asshole.


Punk admitted under oath in court that he was NEVER diagnosed with an MRSA infection by a physician and claimed that he personally misunderstood the medical terminology.

It's the same as the die hard Punk fans claiming that he "won" a lawsuit. He didn't really win jack shit he was deemed to not have defamed Dr. Amann with it essentially boiling down to the fact that Dr. Amann had not had his ability to work due to Punk's admittedly spurious claims as he was still then(and up until very recently) employed by WWE.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

bdon said:


> Dave has even said he blames himself and wishes he’d told Punk earlier that it wasn’t the Bucks, and that Punk has come to realize he WAS wrong for blaming the Bucks.


Wait what? 🤣


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

"What's so toxic is when somebody thinks they're bigger than the company," Baker said. "Or that the company needs them. There's literally no one in AEW that they need, other than Tony Khan to survive. Everybody can be replaced."

Damn, even Britt Baker has turned on Punk.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> "What's so toxic is when somebody thinks they're bigger than the company," Baker said. "Or that the company needs them. There's literally no one in AEW that they need, other than Tony Khan to survive. Everybody can be replaced."
> 
> Damn, even Britt Baker has turned on Punk.


Fuck that old bastard. I look forward to seeing him in court for his case against WalMart and wet floor signs. Fucking bitch-made asshole.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> "What's so toxic is when somebody thinks they're bigger than the company," Baker said. "Or that the company needs them. There's literally no one in AEW that they need, other than Tony Khan to survive. Everybody can be replaced."
> 
> Damn, even Britt Baker has turned on Punk.


She was obviously talking about Adam Cole and their marriage.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Remove Punk from the game and put Danhausen on the cover in his place so he's front and center pointing! 😂


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Remove Punk from the game and put Danhausen on the cover in his place so he's front and center pointing! 😂


He has injured a huge chunk of the AEW roster by just signing the dotted line. Can you imagine the destruction that will cause to the masses if he's on the cover?

Mox should be front and center, MJF in Mox's place.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Has there been any reliable sources of this or is still hearsay, too lazy to shift through 13 pages lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

ShadowCounter said:


> *"What's so toxic is when somebody thinks they're bigger than the company,"* Baker said. "Or that the company needs them. There's literally no one in AEW that they need, other than Tony Khan to survive. Everybody can be replaced."
> 
> Damn, even Britt Baker has turned on Punk.


Toxic? Maybe. Does that make it any less true? Nope.

Punk still the greatest


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

ShadowCounter said:


> "What's so toxic is when somebody thinks they're bigger than the company," Baker said. "Or that the company needs them. There's literally no one in AEW that they need, other than Tony Khan to survive. Everybody can be replaced."
> 
> Damn, even Britt Baker has turned on Punk.


I'm pretty sure she's referring to Thunder Rosa there. The context was women's division.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Has there been any reliable sources of this or is still hearsay, too lazy to shift through 13 pages lol


"Report" is wrestling lingo for "gossip"


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> Has there been any reliable sources of this or is still hearsay, too lazy to shift through 13 pages lol


There's really no such thing as truly "reliable" sources in wrestling journalism. Plus, it's a situation where if negotiations like this are in fact going on either side directly speaking about the matter completely destroys their negotiating position.

Like most things in wrestling it's all hearsay until it actually happens.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I read that the AEW game will be delayed by about 5 months with new front cover and removal of Punk.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Breaking News: CM Punk Has Been Traded To Rampage From Dynamite, Will Remain With Rampage For Remainder Of Contract*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Prized Fighter said:


> Good job proving @RapShepard point about just repeating Cornette phrases.
> 
> Also, I need one person to prove that The Elite leaked anything about Punk. Just any evidence besides "believe me bro" or blind hate for their wrestling. Punk is one of my all time favorites and I can be objective enough to see he is the issue here.


Cornette is a genius at nicknames no apologies at all for stealing the good ones! Kennys are hilarious and bang on the money as for the hardly boys.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Where is the proof they leaked stories, hell where was the blow back from these supposedly damaging leaks?
> 
> And no, no Punk cannot lol. Man has 0 fighting ability despite spending years training. He's the Brandi Rhodes of fighting, technically trained but utter shit.


Well Tony Khan sat there nodding while he made all the claims. Also punk is a pretty straight up guy. Theres no need for him to be making things up. Basically he tells it as it is. Whether it's to HHH vince colt cabana or now the elite. 100% I believe punk on this one. Meltzer and the other hacks like alvarez have clearly been fed stories by someone and given the nature of what they have written it would have to be members of the elite. None of them have denied it either which tells its own story.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Gn1212 said:


> Wait what? 🤣


Uncle Dave is senile and full of shit.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

delete


----------

